# Sexual Discoveries



## Garden Knowm (Oct 1, 2007)

over the years i have stumbled upon things I wish I would have "known"

please share your helpful tips.

1. Squating excercises add great benifit to sexual activity, especialy in positons that are "standing sex". Having a regular front squat practice is EXTREMELY BENIFICIAL and rewarding If you dont have a dumbell, you can use 2.5 gallon water containers to get you started.. simply hold them by your side... LEAN BACK on your heals and do 20 squats... for is key!!!! work your way up to 100 squate in a row.. 3 times a week!!! 

2. jerking off in socks is an easy no mess method

3. bending your favorite woman or women over the bed can greatly be enhanced by wrapping a towel or blanket around their waiste. Hold onto this towel as if you are riding a horse and insert penis from the rear... (your hole of choice) the towel or blanket can provide unparreled support with ONES hammering action. 


please add to this list


----------



## pandabear (Oct 1, 2007)

hmm well im lazy so i like to pull her to the edge of the bed while im standin on the floor at the edge of the bed and lift her legs up and pummel away,

i gotta try the towel method

i also like to let her lay on her side push one knee up to her chest and let the other leg be staight between my legs then stick it in side ways, it hurts her though when i do that for some reason so I dont get to do it much, but its great cuz your nuts slide back and forth on her straightned out leg while you hittiin it sidways







Kinda like this but with him strattling her lower leg


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 1, 2007)

I always found that banging her on a cliff edge was good, that way you know she's gonna push back.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 1, 2007)

yea that would be nice, i think im have to go home and talk to the Mrs.


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 1, 2007)

I do 'iron egg' training for my Gongfu. I've been doing it for about 3 years now, and noticed that my stamina and size have grown quite significantly. I can last from sunset to sunrise if need be, and I'm asian, so I needed the extra length. Now, it sounds really crazy, but monks have been doing it for over 1000 years. This is an easy way - get a gallon jug, tie a rope to it, and to - just your penis for lengthening, and both your penis and scrotum for stamina (and, after a long time, if you get kicked in the nuts, it doesn't hurt.) fill the jug until you can barely handle the weight anymore, hang it and swing it for a half an hour to an hour a day. Fill the jug more and more every day as well, until it is full, then, when you've been doing the jug long enough, switch to other heavy objects. This may sound really crazy, but I can now lift over 70lbs with just my junk, no lie.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 1, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> I do 'iron egg' training for my Gongfu. I've been doing it for about 3 years now, and noticed that my stamina and size have grown quite significantly. I can last from sunset to sunrise if need be, and I'm asian, so I needed the extra length. Now, it sounds really crazy, but monks have been doing it for over 1000 years. This is an easy way - get a gallon jug, tie a rope to it, and to - just your penis for lengthening, and both your penis and scrotum for stamina (and, after a long time, if you get kicked in the nuts, it doesn't hurt.) fill the jug until you can barely handle the weight anymore, hang it and swing it for a half an hour to an hour a day. Fill the jug more and more every day as well, until it is full, then, when you've been doing the jug long enough, switch to other heavy objects. This may sound really crazy, but I can now lift over 70lbs with just my junk, no lie.




bro... i am goig to need some proof.. or conformation.. or a note from your mom or something.. this is a bit out there.. even for me to believe...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 1, 2007)

drinking a cup of water before you go to bed.. ensures a pretty darn SIZEABLE WOODY for the morning... and it usually has a lot of stamnia and seems hard as CONCRETE!!


and NOW you KNOWM


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 1, 2007)

the only proof I have that it is okay is myself, my shifu, and all the monks at the shaolin temple - YouTube - shao lin iron egg skill and this.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 1, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> the only proof I have that it is okay is myself, my shifu, and all the monks at the shaolin temple - YouTube - shao lin iron egg skill and this.


how exactly did you get into or introduced to KAK torture?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a part of iron body training in kung fu.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> It's a part of iron body training in kung fu.


in case you get kicked in the nuts. fair enough.


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 1, 2007)

hah, bingo.


----------



## kanekanekane (Oct 1, 2007)

holy god thats nucking futs


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 1, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> It's a part of iron body training in kung fu.


so, when your mom signed you up for kung fu in the 5th grade... the teacher began to impliment KAK tugging in the first 2-4 weeks?


c'mon.... please tell me you are joking.. right 

i am confused....

i know some poepl poke holes in their kak (NUT BALLS)

i guess dangling water jugs is kinda in the same ball park....


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 1, 2007)

the only thing im letting hang from my ramrod is pretty women!!!!but,to each his own,what if something rips(ouch)?


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 1, 2007)

no joke, and not since 5th grade, since 9th grade, heh. and we weren't even allowed to start iron body until we'd done external kung fu for a year


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 1, 2007)

oh, and poking a hole in your sack is just nuts..heh heh.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 2, 2007)

i used to hang stuff off my wiener, but the Mrs wasnt very amused


----------



## pandabear (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone ever try this one?


looks interesting


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 2, 2007)

i've hung a towel or 2 in my day


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2007)

i like to wear my special suit and the wife loves it


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 2, 2007)

is that really your suit.. that thing is amazing!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 3, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> is that really your suit.. that thing is amazing!!!


 no, i lied but i am sure she would love it lol


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 5, 2007)

you could get them all hard and have a porcupine defense


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 5, 2007)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> you could get them all hard and have a porcupine defense


 i suppose it could be useful as a deterrant of some sort or defense.


----------



## RootsandCulture (Jan 22, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> I do 'iron egg' training for my Gongfu. I've been doing it for about 3 years now, and noticed that my stamina and size have grown quite significantly. I can last from sunset to sunrise if need be, and I'm asian, so I needed the extra length. Now, it sounds really crazy, but monks have been doing it for over 1000 years. This is an easy way - get a gallon jug, tie a rope to it, and to - just your penis for lengthening, and both your penis and scrotum for stamina (and, after a long time, if you get kicked in the nuts, it doesn't hurt.) fill the jug until you can barely handle the weight anymore, hang it and swing it for a half an hour to an hour a day. Fill the jug more and more every day as well, until it is full, then, when you've been doing the jug long enough, switch to other heavy objects. This may sound really crazy, but I can now lift over 70lbs with just my junk, no lie.


What other techniques do you practice? Do you practice Sexual Kung Fu?


----------



## kochab (Jan 22, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> oh, and poking a hole in your sack is just nuts..heh heh.


ftw? you say thats nuts.....i did that once and now have a ring there.....but i mean jeez....a gallon jug tied to my wank? that has to have some side affects..... mean if its numbing your balls to where you can take a shot in the groin then....your wank aint prob gonna feel much either....


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jan 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like to wear my special suit and the wife loves it


 
thats fantastic, the sausage suit.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

IPokeSmot said:


> thats fantastic, the sausage suit.


 i am glad you like, your avatar is fantastic as well lol.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jan 23, 2008)

Ty


----------



## DWR (Jan 23, 2008)

3. bending your favorite woman or women over the bed can greatly be enhanced by wrapping a towel or blanket around their waiste. Hold onto this towel as if you are riding a horse and insert penis from the rear... (your hole of choice) the towel or blanket can provide unparreled support with ONES hammering action.


hahahahaha.... good one


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

nongreenthumb said:


> I always found that banging her on a cliff edge was good, that way you know she's gonna push back.


you learn that from putting the sheeps back leggs in your boots........??


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i suppose it could be useful as a deterrant of some sort or defense.


 
dont wear that thing in frisco


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

ok here is a garenteed orgasam for a woman take a 9 volt battey spread the labia manor an majora {PUSSYLIPS} just tap the battery to her clit like 1 second intervals......she will ejaculate like no other climbing the walls with her shoulder blades beware most women would look at you like get the fuck away from me so you might have to be sneeky bout it then tell her later


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

Take a soft plastic syphon tube and suck her clit up in it until it is swollen and in the tube visually then squeeze the tube so that her clit cannot be released get her vibrator and touch it onto the bottom of the tube


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey i have a question for those of you who know a lil about clit stimulation. I just cant seem to find the spot, and stay with it. I mean one night i found it with this chick and i got her so close, she was convulsing and breathing hard as shit, that alone almost made me blow my load. But sice then theres only hints of stimulation. Like a convulse every 20 second or so. Im getting a little frustrated with not getting her all the way there. Is it just totall persistance? We always have a ton of foreplay so thats covered. Does she just neeed to be in a certain mood you think?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Hey i have a question for those of you who know a lil about clit stimulation. I just cant seem to find the spot, and stay with it. I mean one night i found it with this chick and i got her so close, she was convulsing and breathing hard as shit, that alone almost made me blow my load. But sice then theres only hints of stimulation. Like a convulse every 20 second or so. Im getting a little frustrated with not getting her all the way there. Is it just totall persistance? We always have a ton of foreplay so thats covered. Does she just neeed to be in a certain mood you think?


Suck her whole clit till tis fat red and swollen like a mini dick and then she will love you


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 23, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> over the years i have stumbled upon things I wish I would have "known"
> 
> please share your helpful tips.
> 
> ...


herd socks are good, but bannana skins are the best.
"from when i was a lad" lol


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah??Ill try that^^ Just lolly popin? ill share the results. Im hooking up with her tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

over stilulating the clit on a woman is like her blowing your brains and wont stop ucking when you are hyper sinsitive..... to the guy that just found the clit......rolmfao it can be an evasive bastard.....when she is convulsing and you loose the clit put your index finger in her about half way and point your finger upwards you should feel i gland that feels like a little pillow in there.... that my friend is the g spot press on it med preasure slowly rub it and watch and taste what happens ........good luck


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> over stilulating the clit on a woman is like her blowing your brains and wont stop ucking when you are hyper sinsitive..... to the guy that just found the clit......rolmfao it can be an evasive bastard.....when she is convulsing and you loose the clit put your index finger in her about half way and point your finger upwards you should feel i gland that feels like a little pillow in there.... that my friend is the g spot press on it med preasure slowly rub it and watch and taste what happens ........good luck


If you spy on your woman with a webcam whilst shes masturbating you will probably find that she never or rarely actually penetrates herself.
She will just rub or vibe her clit.
Youve watched to much porno 
I call that you are about 20 at the most and have no exp lmfao


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I didnt "just find" the clit but i have never done alot of orall practices. But hey good I tried the G spot thing, that is hard to find to, its not easily distinguished at all. I have heard of the "top of the mouth texture" and the "dime size bulge" but i cant find neither.
I have found the spot but it was lost in seconds time. Ill try this too. Thanks ole knowledgable ones!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> I didnt "just find" the clit but i have never done alot of orall practices. But hey good I tried the G spot thing, that is hard to find to, its not easily distinguished at all. I have heard of the "top of the mouth texture" and the "dime size bulge" but i cant find neither.
> I have found the spot but it was lost in seconds time. Ill try this too. Thanks ole knowledgable ones!


Some women never even find their own g spot let alone their man finding it.
Stick with the clit and just in case you thought i meant that you should eat her clit like a biscuitthen no thats not it,suck it gently nibble it gently always gently.
If they get sore they will be put off


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Some women never even find their own g spot let alone their man finding it.
> Stick with the clit and just in case you thought i meant that you should eat her clit like a biscuitthen no thats not it,suck it gently nibble it gently always gently.
> If they get sore they will be put off


Actually now that i think back to that one intense night, i was doing alot of presure sucking like you say so i think your totally right. Yeah i got the gentall part done. Yeah totally cause i searched her pussy for probably and hour one time. That is one illussive spot for sure.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Actually now that i think back to that one intense night, i was doing alot of presure sucking like you say so i think your totally right. Yeah i got the gentall part done. Yeah totally cause i searched her pussy for probably and hour one time. That is one illussive spot for sure.


Ask her to tell you when shes had enough of clit sucking and then you can shag her


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

look i dont even watch pornos i make them with my wife asshole just because you cant find the gspot with a flashlight and have trouble locating the clit doesnt mean that i am wrong the best way to locate said gspot is have her push and pretty much do a kiegal......do you know what that even is?3 out of five times with all my prior partners i have been able to make them ejaculate.......squirt during my teenage years it was my sole responibilty to my partners to make them get there's way before i got mines i have learned alot you by no means have to agree with me but that dont give you the right to assume im a kid or that i watch pornos and talk shit 

if im you think im wron ask your girl.....and ill get some our resident riu females in here to set you straight


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

You called me a bullshitter,i called you a young man.
Now your acting like a young man and bleating and shouting asshole etc..
I rest my case


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> You called me a bullshitter,i called you a young man.
> Now your acting like a young man and bleating and shouting asshole etc..
> I rest my case


 
i was calling bullshit about the fact you guys were talking about beating the clit up if you read what i said i said it get oversensitive like your dick head....i said that befor you did then you posted what you had asuming you know what i watch and my age


----------



## natmoon (Jan 23, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> i was calling bullshit about the fact you guys were talking about beating the clit up if you read what i said i said it get oversensitive like your dick head....i said that befor you did then you posted what you had asuming you know what i watch and my age


Exactly when did i say beat that clit?
I will tell you when,never thats when.
Your read half of whats there and then jump to a conclusion based on your youth.
Making women squirt does not have to be made to happen by pressing on their g spot or anywhere inside their vagina,in fact pressing down is probably just weakening their bladder resolve and its probably mostly piss.

Most women will squirt properly if you finger their ass just as they are about to cum or if they truly relax and just let it go.
Its all about getting the women to relax and let go.
Watch women masturbating when they think no one is there and then get back to me


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 25, 2008)

lmfao... this thread is just too funny...feel like I'm spyin' on the enemy...


----------



## kochab (Jan 25, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> lmfao... this thread is just too funny...feel like I'm spyin' on the enemy...



yeah get out of here and go to your special elite ladies board. lol. your making me feel uncomfortable, and like my imput to this thread is inferior and unimportant.
ha ha im listening to the song ~ladies and gentlemen~ by "saliva" while i decide to type out this reply.....

my ex's mom was convinced up till this day that a woman could get pregnant by swallowing a mans semen.....seriously i must have like a MILLION kids by now then. lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 25, 2008)

kochab said:


> yeah get out of here and go to your special elite ladies board. lol. your making me feel uncomfortable, and like my imput to this thread is inferior and unimportant.
> ha ha im listening to the song ~ladies and gentlemen~ by "saliva" while i decide to type out this reply.....
> 
> my ex's mom was convinced up till this day that a woman could get pregnant by swallowing a mans semen.....seriously i must have like a MILLION kids by now then. lol


LOL... what's funnier is that I think theres almost more men posts in the "ladies only" forum than ladies.. all in there lookin for poon.. as if we wanted a ladies only forum to compare boob shots.. LOL

Damn I was going to give some tips in here too... Sounds like a few of you need some pointers.. lol


----------



## kochab (Jan 25, 2008)

men dont need tips thats why were given heads. lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 25, 2008)

kochab said:


> men dont need tips thats why were given heads. lol


Yeah.. lol.. the size of..shyt.. i've got nothing... dammit..

oh well. you guys can continue wandering around lost in the woods.. LOL..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Yeah.. lol.. the size of..shyt.. i've got nothing... dammit..
> 
> oh well. you guys can continue wandering around lost in the woods.. LOL..


So you dont like to have your clit sucked then milf


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> So you dont like to have your clit sucked then milf


 
LOL.. didn't say that.. u guys tend to do it too hard tho.. shyts super sensitive n if u do it too long to hard it isnt even enjoyable anymore and you just fucked up all the "lead up to the big o" you guys were working on...change it up..

alright, thats all the free advice.. since im not wanted here in the boys club.. lol


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Some women never even find their own g spot let alone their man finding it.
> Stick with the clit and just in case you thought i meant that you should eat her clit like a biscuitthen no thats not it,suck it gently nibble it gently always gently.
> If they get sore they will be put off


As i posted 3 pages ago


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ask her to tell you when shes had enough of clit sucking and then you can shag her


As above pages ago


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> As i posted 3 pages ago


as well did i no rookiie here milf hit that 9volt battery


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> as well did i no rookiie here milf hit that 9volt battery


Hahahahaha i knew you would appear just knew it,funny as fuck
I was waiting


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 25, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hahahahaha i knew you would appear just knew it,funny as fuck
> I was waiting


LOL... oh i read the whole thread.. was intrigued when i heard bout the 9volt.. LMFAOOOOOO.. fnger your chicks while you're eattin her out tho. =) And most women get off easier if they're on their stomach... ok, im done..


----------



## russ0r (Jan 26, 2008)

may i say


ROFL

ROFL

AND ROFL.

i would overload this post if i quoted all the things i am laughing about.

natmoon getting in arguments again, what a surprise.

Different women, like different things, at different times, and get off different ways.

Use your skills to notice what is getting them off, and what is not.

If you do not have those empathy skills, get some.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok I love this thread


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

russ0r said:


> may i say
> 
> 
> ROFL
> ...


 
LMFAO... well said... too many partners aren't communicating enough..


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LMFAO... well said... too many partners aren't communicating enough..


 
Are you willing to try the 9 volt battery?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah is of course all my fault as always


----------



## kochab (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah is of course all my fault as always


yeppers. Like ALWAYS.
im just fucking with ya natmoon, seem like a prett decent guy to me. hows shit going?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

kochab said:


> yeppers. Like ALWAYS.
> im just fucking with ya natmoon, seem like a prett decent guy to me. hows shit going?


Is all good.
Just trying to fight dirty socks off all the time
Obviously all my own fault though ahahahahaha


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Are you willing to try the 9 volt battery?


Already discussed it with the bf.. LOL.. pickin up batteries for tonite...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Already discussed it with the bf.. LOL.. pickin up batteries for tonite...


Let us know how that works out for ya babe


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Let us know how that works out for ya babe


Yes i second that...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Already discussed it with the bf.. LOL.. pickin up batteries for tonite...


nine volt on the pizzus............SWEET !!!!!!!!!

I CANT EVEN HOLD ONE ON MY TOUNGE, THIS SHOULD BE GOOD !


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 26, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> nine volt on the pizzus............SWEET !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I CANT EVEN HOLD ONE ON MY TOUNGE, THIS SHOULD BE GOOD !


 haha yeah, i was thinkin man i cant stand to put one on my tongue.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

Lmfaoooo... figures.. everyone wants to know how it all turns out.. 

I'll let you boys know tmrw.  lol


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Lmfaoooo... figures.. everyone wants to know how it all turns out..
> 
> I'll let you boys know tmrw.  lol


i hope you just intermitenly tap the clit DO NOT HOLD IT HERE!!!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> i hope you just intermitenly tap the clit DO NOT HOLD IT HERE!!!!!!


LMFAO


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> LMFAO


 


^^^^^^STALKER^^^^^^


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> ^^^^^^STALKER^^^^^^


Nope just subscribed with tabbed browsing
LMFAO at the thought of prolonged battery jabbing on her clit


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Nope just subscribed with tabbed browsing
> LMFAO at the thought of prolonged battery jabbing on her clit


from what wifey said when found out bout the nine volt......in a horny drunken stupor........when you hold it there it feels like your cooking it .....in the right increments though orgasmic


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> from what wifey said when found out bout the nine volt......in a horny drunken stupor........when you hold it there it feels like your cooking it .....in the right increments though orgasmic


Yes i have seen the electrical stimulation devices on the internet before.
I never actually disagreed with you.
You disagreed with me


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> i hope you just intermitenly tap the clit DO NOT HOLD IT HERE!!!!!!


 
I know I'm blonde, but comee onnn.. LOL.. would you just jab a 9 volt onto your balls? AND HOLD IT THERE?! LOL. I'd think not..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I know I'm blonde, but comee onnn.. LOL.. would you just jab a 9 volt onto your balls? AND HOLD IT THERE?! LOL. I'd think not..


Doesnt work on ballbags only on wet vaginas or tongues.
Yes i have tried it


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

milf i would not insult you i was hoping tou didnt do that as i got slapped for it once by my wifey


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> LMFAO at the thought of prolonged battery jabbing on her clit


That's just evil... how could you laugh?.. lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> milf i would not insult you i was hoping tou didnt do that as i got slapped for it once by my wifey


LOL. it's all good..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> That's just evil... how could you laugh?.. lol


It was just a wry grin.......honest


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

so did you give it a go yet or are you scared


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

i have a shitload of tricks in my bag..... i just dont have the patients to type it all out


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> so did you give it a go yet or are you scared


LOL... waitin for the bf tonite..


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

kep us posted as i see nat and i are the only twizted ones on riu


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

well keep us posted as i can tell nat and i are the twizted one of riu either that or everyone else need viagra here


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

fuck why did i post that twice.......to move up in the ranks.....ya thats it


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> well keep us posted as i can tell nat and i are the twizted one of riu either that or everyone else need viagra here


Nothing wrong with sex at all,i see animals doing it all the time.
Thing is all the advanced monkeys believed some fool who said that God said sex was wrong and dirty


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Nothing wrong with sex at all,i see animals doing it all the time.
> Thing is all the advanced monkeys believed some fool who said that God said sex was wrong and dirty


i dont wanna even think about why you put animals and sex in the same sentance? you live in utah?jk


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Nothing wrong with sex at all,i see animals doing it all the time.
> Thing is all the advanced monkeys believed some fool who said that God said sex was wrong and dirty


Sex is sooo right... but what's wrong with a little dirrrty sometimes? LOL..


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

We are all animals


----------



## kochab (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Sex is sooo right... but what's wrong with a little dirrrty sometimes? LOL..


sounds like my kind of lady. lol
he guys we should keep her around here all the time.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Sex is sooo right... but what's wrong with a little dirrrty sometimes? LOL..


Is it really actually dirty though?
Or just really raunchy and intense?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Is it really actually dirty though?
> Or just really raunchy and intense?


Well I use the word diirrty too ok? lol...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

beatdown27 said:


> kep us posted as i see nat and i are the only twizted ones on riu


 
I highly doubt that


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Well I use the word diirrty too ok? lol...


Im sure your customers love it


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Mmkk so I read through all these posts... there is no effen way I would put a 9volt battery on my clit...No thank you. 
Secondly... Im sorry but that's hella weird to be hanging things from your cock to make it longer... why not just get good at pussy eating to compensate what you are lacking?
Last, I concur with what milf says...put her on her tummy...finger while ur munchin the clit...my fav is if one of the partners knows where your g-spot is and can lick that and play with the clit at the same time.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Im sure your customers love it


LOL... wish I had the low morals to do that.. and the life to risk by gettin an std... id b rich.. LMFAO. For me it's just one man I'm committed to fucking at a time...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Mmkk so I read through all these posts... there is no effen way I would put a 9volt battery on my clit...No thank you.
> Secondly... Im sorry but that's hella weird to be hanging things from your cock to make it longer... why not just get good at pussy eating to compensate what you are lacking?
> Last, I concur with what milf says...put her on her tummy...finger while ur munchin the clit...my fav is if one of the partners knows where your g-spot is and can lick that and play with the clit at the same time.


Yup... my fav position.. on my stomach fingering myself while I get fucked... 30 seconds or less if I don't hold it back intentionally... LOL


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Mmkk so I read through all these posts... there is no effen way I would put a 9volt battery on my clit...No thank you.
> Secondly... Im sorry but that's hella weird to be hanging things from your cock to make it longer... why not just get good at pussy eating to compensate what you are lacking?
> Last, I concur with what milf says...put her on her tummy...finger while ur munchin the clit...my fav is if one of the partners knows where your g-spot is and can lick that and play with the clit at the same time.


 
Hello have any pics you would like to shatre with us tonight babe....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Hello have any pics you would like to shatre with us tonight babe....


Lmfao... jamie ur in the Chicago suburbs? Sw burbs here...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Hello have any pics you would like to shatre with us tonight babe....


Pics? Babe? Of what?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... wish I had the low morals to do that.. and the life to risk by gettin an std... id b rich.. LMFAO. For me it's just one man I'm committed to fucking at a time...


I was only joking with you anyway as you said "i say diiiirtttyy" lol
Phone sex kinda thing i was thinking,looking back on it sounded worse in the text


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Lmfao... jamie ur in the Chicago suburbs? Sw burbs here...


Oh Yeah?! Thats cool. I just got here in October...taking some gettin used 2! Im not used to this cold at all!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

well I just noticed you were relativly new to the site and thought maybe you would like to share some pics of yourself to us fellow stoners....


BABE? <<<<<<did that offend you


and you have one hell of a rack in your profile if thats you.

We just like to have fun around here, I mean no harm nor does anyone else for that matter, 

But we do love to look at beautiful women
I know I do


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh and btw...Im I believe in the N/NW burbs... Ive heard it called both.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh Yeah?! Thats cool. I just got here in October...taking some gettin used 2! Im not used to this cold at all!!


LOL.. don't you just love our weather? 60's-70's in january one day then 12 and snowing the next.. LOL.. you growin?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Nope didnt offend me. And yes thats me...and thats def my rack.


----------



## email468 (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Yup... my fav position.. on my stomach fingering myself while I get fucked... 30 seconds or less if I don't hold it back intentionally... LOL


bless you hot sexy milf!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Nope didnt offend me. And yes thats me...and thats def my rack.


 
Ill trade pics for pics if you are down or any other ladies for that matter, it can all take place right in this thread


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ill trade pics for pics if you are down or any other ladies for that matter, it can all take place right in this thread


 
I just don't want anyone to feel like they are being cheated


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ill trade pics for pics if you are down or any other ladies for that matter, it can all take place right in this thread


LMFAO... look at that.. not even elite and wanting poon...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. don't you just love our weather? 60's-70's in january one day then 12 and snowing the next.. LOL.. you growin?


Yeah I am. Only cause I dont really have any hook ups here. Plus its always nice to have my own stash. I met one dude who was wanna be gangsta and it made me nervous when we did our first exchange...
We met in a mall parking lot I got 5 grams of shitty ass weed for 50 bucks...atleast 10 seeds in it, not to mention it was dry and tasted like shit. It had been about 2 weeks since I smoked though so it got me really effed up. Then he started asking me out... and when I denied goin to the movies with him, he said he couldnt hook me up anymore...fuckin dick.
Then I met some new dude that I have been going thru since December. He lives in Kenosha and only comes my way on the weekends but hooks me up with bomb ass shit from Canada! Either way, cant wait til my own stuff is done cuz I hate goin thru people.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LMFAO... look at that.. not even elite and wanting poon...


 
It doesn't hurt to try, nothing wrong with showing off what you got.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just don't want anyone to feel like they are being cheated


What kinda pics are you talkin about?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn zeke your hard up for porn or something lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> What kinda pics are you talkin about?


Whatever makes you comfortable babe Im not a pervert, I just enjoy the beauty of a woman.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Bow chicka bow boww...lol. I looked and there is no way to just attatch a photo from your pc....I actually have to go to photobucket or something...thats lame. Oh Im retarded, after I posted this I seen it...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Damn zeke your hard up for porn or something lol


 
Ya know Its funny cuz my wife likes women so I am always trying to talk to women  However I don't pursue it any further then here...its all in good fun.....



and damnit I love sex and anything to do with it,Im sorry but I do


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

SO thats me and thats my bod...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> SO thats me and thats my bod...


 
See I new I was stepping into something good


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ya know Its funny cuz my wife likes women so I am always trying to talk to women  However I don't pursue it any further then here...its all in good fun.....
> 
> 
> 
> and damnit I love sex and anything to do with it,Im sorry but I do


Hey have a gift on me then.

The Free Voyeurweb Main Page


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey have a gift on me then.
> 
> The Free Voyeurweb Main Page


 
Eff that...you guys wanna know where to get the best porn?! XNXX.COM. When you first get to the site, it comes up with all these dif kinds...hardcore, lesbian, whatever you like...then below the main pics, its says PICS. MOVIES. VIDS. Click on vids. They have free porns on there that are hella long and decent. Or you can click on ALL TAGS, and it gives you a list of every possible thing you could be into...
I know I just sounded like a big ass perv but I always gotta give props to that site for helping me stay sane when I need some kinda boost to help me along.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Everything at voyeurweb is free and 80% of the women there are real wives/girlfriends and there is a real chance for hooking up for partner swapping.
At voyeurweb you may actually end up getting to have sex with someone apart from your sock


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Everything at voyeurweb is free and 80% of the women there are real wives/girlfriends and there is a real chance for hooking up for partner swapping.
> At voyeurweb you may actually end up getting to have sex with someone apart from your sock


How old are you Jaime?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Just turned 29 yesterday. 
And as far as the website goes...I was just talking about porn... I didnt know you guys were talking about swappin or wife fuckn


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Just turned 29 yesterday.
> And as far as the website goes...I was just talking about porn... I didnt know you guys were talking about swappin or wife fuckn


Damn babe I thought you were younger,,,,you look good


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Just turned 29 yesterday.
> And as far as the website goes...I was just talking about porn... I didnt know you guys were talking about swappin or wife fuckn


Nah I was just implying my wife digs women also.....


Lucky ME


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn babe I thought you were younger,,,,you look good


Nope 29. Thank you though.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Nah I was just implying my wife digs women also.....
> 
> 
> Lucky ME


Yes lucky you. If I were to do a chic I def wouldnt want a husband involved. He'd have to be some real hot shit.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yes lucky you. If I were to do a chic I def wouldnt want a husband involved. He'd have to be some real hot shit.


you like women?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> you like women?


Women are beautiful and if I could clone myself I would fuck me. BUT, Ive worked in the medical field for around 10 years... a few of them I worked in OB/GYN and had to assist in Paps... it was then, I decided I would never eat coochie cuz I noticed most women are not as hygenic as myself. Ive heard lots of smelly stories from my dude/lesbian friends. 
Even if I did find a woman with a clean snatch, I think Id be too shy anyway.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Women are beautiful and if I could clone myself I would fuck me. BUT, Ive worked in the medical field for around 10 years... a few of them I worked in OB/GYN and had to assist in Paps... it was then, I decided I would never eat coochie cuz I noticed most women are not as hygenic as myself. Ive heard lots of smelly stories from my dude/lesbian friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I did find a woman with a clean snatch, I think Id be too shy anyway.


 
funny.... my wife is a RN


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 26, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> funny.... my wife is a RN


Then Im sure she knows what I am talking about then


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Eff that...you guys wanna know where to get the best porn?! XNXX.COM. When you first get to the site, it comes up with all these dif kinds...hardcore, lesbian, whatever you like...then below the main pics, its says PICS. MOVIES. VIDS. Click on vids. They have free porns on there that are hella long and decent. Or you can click on ALL TAGS, and it gives you a list of every possible thing you could be into...
> I know I just sounded like a big ass perv but I always gotta give props to that site for helping me stay sane when I need some kinda boost to help me along.


LOL... def. www.myfreepaysite.com  that's all I use..


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 27, 2008)

beatiful women growers and smokers i have found my home


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... def. www.myfreepaysite.com  that's all I use..


I will check it out next time Im in need... lol.

And I woke up this morning hoping there would be a battery update.


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

xtube.com for another good voyeur site..... has all different kinds of niches like xnxx or whatever it is does...


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I will check it out next time Im in need... lol.
> 
> And I woke up this morning hoping there would be a battery update.


battery update? gald to see that this is turning into less of a sausage party on riu than it was. lol starting to think t hat guys were the only ppl than a select few that grew.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

kochab said:


> battery update? gald to see that this is turning into less of a sausage party on riu than it was. lol starting to think t hat guys were the only ppl than a select few that grew.


Well Im personally the only chic outta all my girlfriends that grow... Since I move around a lot I never get a steady hook up. I notice that guys like to take advantage of me and try to rip my ass of thinking Im Naive about it... Not knowing Ive been smokin for about 16 years steadily and around it since the day I was born.
Must run in the family cuz my mom and dad grew when I was little and even got busted for it...
My moms fault, she thought she saw someone in the house when she pulled up in the driveway so her stupid ass called the police. They had 45 plants in there...and no one was in the house. Couldnt believe she got out of jail the same day because I was only a baby. I think my dad spent about 2 days and that was the end of it... no fines, nothin they got off good for my moms dumb mistake.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well Im personally the only chic outta all my girlfriends that grow... Since I move around a lot I never get a steady hook up. I notice that guys like to take advantage of me and try to rip my ass of thinking Im Naive about it... Not knowing Ive been smokin for about 16 years steadily and around it since the day I was born.
> Must run in the family cuz my mom and dad grew when I was little and even got busted for it...
> My moms fault, she thought she saw someone in the house when she pulled up in the driveway so her stupid ass called the police. They had 45 plants in there...and no one was in the house. Couldnt believe she got out of jail the same day because I was only a baby. I think my dad spent about 2 days and that was the end of it... no fines, nothin they got off good for my moms dumb mistake.


We should get together, smoke, and swap clones sometime! Use chicks gotta stick together. LOL


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Aright, here's the battery update. Totally did it.. totally won't do it again.. LOL.. it didn't hurt or anything, but it doesn't feel the same as it does on your tongue. On your tongue it just feels really really tingly, on the clit-- it jut feels HOT, like HOT HOT. LOL.. I dunno, prolly some chicks out there that would find that sexual stimulating but personally I found it more distracting than stimulating...heat on my clit just doesn't seem to do it.. =) mixed it with being fingered, having my tits sucked, kissing, tried messin around with the battery for like 10 mins till I said fuck this and got on my stomach.. lmfao..

Thankx for the idea to try, but personally I'd pass on this one again..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> We should get together, smoke, and swap clones sometime! Use chicks gotta stick together. LOL


Sounds like a plan...Ive never messed with clones before, but from what Ive read it seems pretty easy. I just started flowering 8 plants, colombian red haze, dp blueberry and one bomb ass mystery plant from some good ass weed I had once that happened to have a seed left in the bag. The dude I got it from was a dumb ass cuz I asked him what strain it was and he told me hydro... we went back and forth on it and finally I just gave up realizing he was just a middle man and obviously an idiot. 
Plus it would be nice to meet a woman around here... as its hard to meet chicks but much easier to meet men Im sure you know what Im talking about.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Aright, here's the battery update. Totally did it.. totally won't do it again.. LOL.. it didn't hurt or anything, but it doesn't feel the same as it does on your tongue. On your tongue it just feels really really tingly, on the clit-- it jut feels HOT, like HOT HOT. LOL.. I dunno, prolly some chicks out there that would find that sexual stimulating but personally I found it more distracting than stimulating...heat on my clit just doesn't seem to do it.. =) mixed it with being fingered, having my tits sucked, kissing, tried messin around with the battery for like 10 mins till I said fuck this and got on my stomach.. lmfao..
> 
> Thankx for the idea to try, but personally I'd pass on this one again..


Geez I knew it would be irratating and not pleasurable! If it hurt and felt weird on my tongue when I was little...theres no way Id try it on my clit! Ouch! But thanks for being a trooper and taking one for the team and reassuring all women on riu that it is not worth it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Sounds like a plan...Ive never messed with clones before, but from what Ive read it seems pretty easy. I just started flowering 8 plants, colombian red haze, dp blueberry and one bomb ass mystery plant from some good ass weed I had once that happened to have a seed left in the bag. The dude I got it from was a dumb ass cuz I asked him what strain it was and he told me hydro... we went back and forth on it and finally I just gave up realizing he was just a middle man and obviously an idiot.
> Plus it would be nice to meet a woman around here... as its hard to meet chicks but much easier to meet men Im sure you know what Im talking about.


Clones are pretty easy, I think so anyways... I've just got my Kiki and her clones growing right now.. but I doubt you'd mind havin' a clone or two of her.. shyts dank.. you have any plants in veg right now? LOL.. I'm sooooo sick of everyone out here thinking if its hydro that is all of a sudden so much more amazing than anything else... you can clealy tell these people havent the slightest clue... 

I know what you mean-- I've got like 85% guy friends.. but then again I usually don't get along with chicks.. too catty, they cause drama. So very select few women I get along with. Come to think of it.. LOL.. I don't hang out with any chick that doesn't smoke.


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Aright, here's the battery update. Totally did it.. totally won't do it again.. LOL.. it didn't hurt or anything, but it doesn't feel the same as it does on your tongue. On your tongue it just feels really really tingly, on the clit-- it jut feels HOT, like HOT HOT. LOL.. I dunno, prolly some chicks out there that would find that sexual stimulating but personally I found it more distracting than stimulating...heat on my clit just doesn't seem to do it.. =) mixed it with being fingered, having my tits sucked, kissing, tried messin around with the battery for like 10 mins till I said fuck this and got on my stomach.. lmfao..
> 
> Thankx for the idea to try, but personally I'd pass on this one again..


ha ha. back on the stomach eh????
well thanks for the test, but i would have passed on this one in the first place. its great that your such a trooper though. lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

kochab said:


> ha ha. back on the stomach eh????
> well thanks for the test, but i would have passed on this one in the first place. its great that your such a trooper though. lol


LOL.. someone's gotta try this shyt.. LOL.. don't want any well intentioned guys here to try this on their ladies w.o a report...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Aright, here's the battery update. Totally did it.. totally won't do it again.. LOL.. it didn't hurt or anything, but it doesn't feel the same as it does on your tongue. On your tongue it just feels really really tingly, on the clit-- it jut feels HOT, like HOT HOT. LOL.. I dunno, prolly some chicks out there that would find that sexual stimulating but personally I found it more distracting than stimulating...heat on my clit just doesn't seem to do it.. =) mixed it with being fingered, having my tits sucked, kissing, tried messin around with the battery for like 10 mins till I said fuck this and got on my stomach.. lmfao..
> 
> Thankx for the idea to try, but personally I'd pass on this one again..


 
I love this site


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Clones are pretty easy, I think so anyways... I've just got my Kiki and her clones growing right now.. but I doubt you'd mind havin' a clone or two of her.. shyts dank.. you have any plants in veg right now? LOL.. I'm sooooo sick of everyone out here thinking if its hydro that is all of a sudden so much more amazing than anything else... you can clealy tell these people havent the slightest clue...
> 
> I know what you mean-- I've got like 85% guy friends.. but then again I usually don't get along with chicks.. too catty, they cause drama. So very select few women I get along with. Come to think of it.. LOL.. I don't hang out with any chick that doesn't smoke.


No plants in veg...theyve only been flowering for a few days. Ive done hyrdo before and personally it took up so much of my time and was more of a pain in the ass then anything else. Soil works just fine.
I agree what you say about women. Men are less drama. Everytime I let a chic close something always happens... my last so called best friend, grabbed my guys dick when we were leaving a club one night... fuckin skank. That was the end of our friendship right there. Even though he is no longer my bf, that showed me that she isnt worthy of my trust. Then she went and told all of my personal shit to our mutual friends. Got tons of those kind of stories under my belt, unfortunately.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> No plants in veg...theyve only been flowering for a few days. Ive done hyrdo before and personally it took up so much of my time and was more of a pain in the ass then anything else. Soil works just fine.
> I agree what you say about women. Men are less drama. Everytime I let a chic close something always happens... my last so called best friend, grabbed my guys dick when we were leaving a club one night... fuckin skank. That was the end of our friendship right there. Even though he is no longer my bf, that showed me that she isnt worthy of my trust. Then she went and told all of my personal shit to our mutual friends. Got tons of those kind of stories under my belt, unfortunately.


You can come hang out with me and my wifey if you would like, or anyone else for that matter....You need to visit the Picture of Yourself thread Jaime....I know people will be jumping all over you in there


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks thats nice... But Oregon isnt exactly right around the corner. This is actually the first thread that has held my interest. Im not really the type to go looking around for people. I usually just come on riu to educate myself about growing, read about fellow Ron Paul Supporters and sometimes I check out the art as I am into that as well.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread.html


post your pics in here....It just helps you get an idea whom you are talking with and such


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Thanks thats nice... But Oregon isnt exactly right around the corner. This is actually the first thread that has held my interest. Im not really the type to go looking around for people. I usually just come on riu to educate myself about growing, read about fellow Ron Paul Supporters and sometimes I check out the art as I am into that as well.


Now we def. got to hang out some time.. LOL... we both hate drama, both grow, both love to smoke, and both love Ron Paul... Damn, too bad we didn't meet before you put those ladies into flowering.. you plan on starting nemore plants soon? 

I agree, women are usually fuckin' skanks.. (god, a lot of people are prolly lookin' at my avatar and thinkin I am.. I'm not, as I stated before in this post- I'm committed to fucking one man at a time, lol) I have horror stories of my own.. basically why I ditched the whole "woman as a best friend" theory..


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Now we def. got to hang out some time.. LOL... we both hate drama, both grow, both love to smoke, and both love Ron Paul... Damn, too bad we didn't meet before you put those ladies into flowering.. you plan on starting nemore plants soon?
> 
> I agree, women are usually fuckin' skanks.. (god, a lot of people are prolly lookin' at my avatar and thinkin I am.. I'm not, as I stated before in this post- I'm committed to fucking one man at a time, lol) I have horror stories of my own.. basically why I ditched the whole "woman as a best friend" theory..


 

When you ladies hook up, let me know pleez


I wanna watch


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread.html
> 
> 
> post your pics in here....It just helps you get an idea whom you are talking with and such


She posted pix already in this thread..LOL.. posting in that one is just asking for men to swamp you.. LOL


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> She posted pix already in this thread..LOL.. posting in that one is just asking for men to swamp you.. LOL


true indeed,

I did however warn her


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> When you ladies hook up, let me know pleez
> 
> 
> I wanna watch


LMFAO.. gk would be the first one we call if anyone..... but yea.. we'll keep ya in mind.. LMFAOO..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Now we def. got to hang out some time.. LOL... we both hate drama, both grow, both love to smoke, and both love Ron Paul... Damn, too bad we didn't meet before you put those ladies into flowering.. you plan on starting nemore plants soon?
> 
> I agree, women are usually fuckin' skanks.. (god, a lot of people are prolly lookin' at my avatar and thinkin I am.. I'm not, as I stated before in this post- I'm committed to fucking one man at a time, lol) I have horror stories of my own.. basically why I ditched the whole "woman as a best friend" theory..


Nah I actually was hoping that my payoff from these plants will let me be able to take a break from growig for a while. But no worries I def am willing to share the buds at the end if the payoff is as I expect.

Ya I myself think I am givin up on the whole woman as a best friend theory as well. But not to discredit my few friends that I have met through out my life that have always kept in touch with me. But I always wonder...if we were to hang out consistantly like me and the other besties... if it woulda ended like the other skanks. 

I myself am a one woman man as well...never would want someone elses guy. Why would you want your friends sloppy seconds when there are millions of dudes in the world? Got me...cuz Ive never been with a man who has a woman waiting patiently at home. F that.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> When you ladies hook up, let me know pleez
> 
> 
> I wanna watch


Geezuz. I thought we had the convo about me and other women Zeke?!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

I was just messin around babe

unless of course you do actually meet up


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Geezuz. I thought we had the convo about me and other women Zeke?!


LOL.. he's prolly implying things above the waist... LMFAO... oh I have no prob sharing harvests either.. my kiki should be done and cured in about a month n a hlaf mayb more or less, who knows.. LOL.. but whenever she's done I'll let ya know.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. he's prolly implying things above the waist... LMFAO... oh I have no prob sharing harvests either.. my kiki should be done and cured in about a month n a hlaf mayb more or less, who knows.. LOL.. but whenever she's done I'll let ya know.


Yeah I bet he's implying of things above the waist  lmfao. Either way, you seem pretty cool so it should be fun.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Btw Zeke...when I initially posted my pics, didnt you say you would post some if I did... Or am I wrong? I'll have to go back a few pages and look.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok 1 sec


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ill trade pics for pics if you are down or any other ladies for that matter, it can all take place right in this thread


 I was right... it was you...so cough em up.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yeah I bet he's implying of things above the waist  lmfao. Either way, you seem pretty cool so it should be fun.


LOL.. yea def.. you seem pretty kewl as well.. and if worst comes to worst and we don't get along- well at least we both got fucked up.. LOL  And who can regret that? Btw- you're gorgeous hon.


I would swear he said he'd post pix back as well..LOL.. PAY UP..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. yea def.. you seem pretty kewl as well.. and if worst comes to worst and we don't get along- well at least we both got fucked up.. LOL  And who can regret that? Btw- you're gorgeous hon.
> 
> 
> I would swear he said he'd post pix back as well..LOL.. PAY UP..


I think Im pretty easy to get along with... I hear time after time how sweet/cool I am...lol...and look where it gets me.
Thanks for the compliment... I would say the same but for now...since you have no face...Ill just have to say you have a nice bod....especially for being a mom.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

here are a few


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

They blurred because I had to shrink them.....but I got pics all over RIU


just gotta search


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> here are a few


Thanks! Nice to know you are not some fat, fugly dude sitten on the other side of the computer. Cute baby...and thanks for throwing in the ass pic. Lmfao.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

no problem


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> They blurred because I had to shrink them.....but I got pics all over RIU
> 
> 
> just gotta search


They arent blurry at all... Im hesitant to post my pics on here...there are po-po all over this town... I drive down the street and see ATLEAST 3-5. Since Ive moved here Ive heard rumors that the town I live in was built on speeding tickets!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think Im pretty easy to get along with... I hear time after time how sweet/cool I am...lol...and look where it gets me.
> Thanks for the compliment... I would say the same but for now...since you have no face...Ill just have to say you have a nice bod....especially for being a mom.


Thanx hon.. here's the full pic from my avatar..


Btw Zeke. thanx for pix.. nice to know the chicks arent the only ones showing ass..


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanx hon.. here's the full pic from my avatar..
> 
> 
> Btw Zeke. thanx for pix.. nice to know the chicks arent the only ones showing ass..


 
I try my best to keep it fair


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> They arent blurry at all... Im hesitant to post my pics on here...there are po-po all over this town... I drive down the street and see ATLEAST 3-5. Since Ive moved here Ive heard rumors that the town I live in was built on speeding tickets!


LOL.. Chicago cops suck... but it depends on how many plants you got. 5 or under is a misdemeanor.. they usually won't bust you unless you have a security breach and someone rats or sees/smells something they shouldnt.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

I grew up in Philly but I moved out West about 5 years ago....I will never move back east


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanx hon.. here's the full pic from my avatar..
> 
> 
> Btw Zeke. thanx for pix.. nice to know the chicks arent the only ones showing ass..


Thanks...wow you are pretty yourself...nice to know you dont have a butter face cuz I cant lie... I would have just had to say thank you!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

So does anyone else have any sexual discoveries?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Thanks...wow you are pretty yourself...nice to know you dont have a butter face cuz I cant lie... I would have just had to say thank you!


Ty babe.

Oh believe mee... I second that!! 

LOL


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. Chicago cops suck... but it depends on how many plants you got. 5 or under is a misdemeanor.. they usually won't bust you unless you have a security breach and someone rats or sees/smells something they shouldnt.


Oh I'd def be busted if they seen my lil grow op I got going on in here...I only have 8 but the plants are huge...not to mention I just started flowering so they will double in size. 
I planned out prior to moving here so I shouldnt get busted at all... Right when I moved in I started my plants so they wont notice fluctuation in my electricity bill.
I have so much to lose SO I try to play it safe at all times. One of my hook ups here got pulled over with 12 grams and got a felony charge. He had to get a lawyer and they dropped it to a misdemeanor... The cops in my part of town are a lot dif then the downtown/major part of Chicago cops are... The population of the town I live in is 3,444... If that can give you an idea. We dont even have our own police/sheriff...we depend on the town next to us which is filled with gangs and poverty...while in the meantime the median income for my town is 91,000 a year. I cant stand cops.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> So does anyone else have any sexual discoveries?


Yes we have got off subject. Lol.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yes we have got off subject. Lol.


 
I just threw that in there to make it look good


carry on ladies


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I just threw that in there to make it look good
> 
> 
> carry on ladies


I doubt anyone would mind... but then again someone reported my avatar.. lol... so ya kno..

Hm...sexual discoveries... you need A LOT of lube for anal and need to start slloooowww... lol.. spooning position is better for starting this (for the women anyways..in my experience)


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh I'd def be busted if they seen my lil grow op I got going on in here...I only have 8 but the plants are huge...not to mention I just started flowering so they will double in size.
> I planned out prior to moving here so I shouldnt get busted at all... Right when I moved in I started my plants so they wont notice fluctuation in my electricity bill.
> I have so much to lose SO I try to play it safe at all times. One of my hook ups here got pulled over with 12 grams and got a felony charge. He had to get a lawyer and they dropped it to a misdemeanor... The cops in my part of town are a lot dif then the downtown/major part of Chicago cops are... The population of the town I live in is 3,444... If that can give you an idea. We dont even have our own police/sheriff...we depend on the town next to us which is filled with gangs and poverty...while in the meantime the median income for my town is 91,000 a year. I cant stand cops.


Big plants are the way to go.. lol...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet-47.html


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I doubt anyone would mind... but then again someone reported my avatar.. lol... so ya kno..
> 
> Hm...sexual discoveries... you need A LOT of lube for anal and need to start slloooowww... lol.. spooning position is better for starting this (for the women anyways..in my experience)


Someone reported your avatar...what the fuck?! Probably some jealous chick. What a hater.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Someone reported your avatar...what the fuck?! Probably some jealous chick. What a hater.


That's what I was told... thought it was a joke because it was a guy.. but he sounded serious... RIU has not contacted me about my avatar tho...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> That's what I was told... thought it was a joke because it was a guy.. but he sounded serious... RIU has not contacted me about my avatar tho...


 
and they won't because there is no problem with it.....this sight is laid back


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> and they won't because there is no problem with it.....this sight is laid back


Oh I know it, that's why this forum is THEE BEST. LOL... I see tons of avatars that are actual porn, my avatars are just always the illusion of porn.. LOL... me naked if for the elites.. lol.. jk.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

We're off topic again.. lol.. any sex tips anyone wants to share?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh I know it, that's why this forum is THEE BEST. LOL... I see tons of avatars that are actual porn, my avatars are just always the illusion of porn.. LOL... me naked if for the elites.. lol.. jk.


ok elite I will be


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> ok elite I will be


Have you seen this thread??
https://www.rollitup.org/support/45768-roll-up-diva-we-need.html

Post your ideas!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> That's what I was told... thought it was a joke because it was a guy.. but he sounded serious... RIU has not contacted me about my avatar tho...


that's a trip..probably reported you because his laptop would not set on his lap any more...


----------



## email468 (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I doubt anyone would mind... but then again someone reported my avatar.. lol... so ya kno..
> 
> Hm...sexual discoveries... you need A LOT of lube for anal and need to start slloooowww... lol.. spooning position is better for starting this (for the women anyways..in my experience)


someone reported your avatar? my only complaint is well... hmmm no complaints. 

my favorite sexual discoveries in no specific order -

the realization that we are not robots and what turns one on, turns another off.

talking openly about you and your partners needs exponentially increases the enjoyment of sex.

experimentation is fun!

sex with people you don't like can be awesome.

like anything - practice makes perfect!


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Hm...sexual discoveries... you need A LOT of lube for anal and need to start slloooowww... lol.. spooning position is better for starting this (for the women anyways..in my experience)


yeppers....lube and tons of it for anal sex. but my wife prefers to start on top cowgirl style, says it dosent hurt as much like that starting. then after a bit we change to any other position we care for.

when preforming oral sex on a woman, a vibrator under the bottom of the extended tounge will cause the tounge to vibrate and flick a little on its own if you hold it limp. combine that with a few clit nibbles and a little finger play. you can either bring her to coming, or hold off and torment her for a more desired affect.
oh and if you do it while on her stomach youll get a better effect than with her on her back like hotandsexymilf said.....

and some women get sore as fuck if you keep going after just two orgasms for her. sucks


----------



## Cannabian (Jan 29, 2008)

No way anyone is ever kickin me in the nuts like that


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jan 31, 2008)

That is fucking nuts!!! But I say honestly... any guy who can lift over 50lbs with his penis, is hot stuff to me. seriously... a buff penis? HELL YES, PLEASE!

Tips as far as I've learned are as follows:
1. Keep a condom on you at all times (if you use them). sex in random places can be amazing and leave fun memories to discuss later durring forepay.

2. talk about your sex life with those who enjoy sex as much as you. This has sseveral benifits. A, shared tips. you never know where you'll find your next favorite trick in bed. B, if you grow to know this person enough (and are all interested in 3-4 somes) well, there you have it. and since you've been talking to them about their sex-life too, you know what they like and you're all in for a night of well-informed sexual action! C, its kinda fun to talk about sex! It made me appreciate my lover alot more, and he feels like a stud because i talk about how good our sex usually is.

3. oral sex for women is just as important as oral sex for the guys. We like it too!!! Well, most of us i think. But really, give your woman a little lick now and than if you think she's up for it. Read up on some tricks and try it. If you are sucessful, you'll earn seriouse bonus points in bed...trust me.

4. Appreciate your partners body. When you have some slone time and things get a bit heated... try what my BF and i call "body worship". He does this to me daily, if not more than once. Just run your hands over every inch of skin you can. Leave no part untouched... NO STONE UNTURNED!!! When you know your partners body, you'll most likely find places you covet or are especially attracted to. hips maybe? legs? hands? whatever floats your boat really. It'll give your hands some wander time and is alot of fun for cuddling!
with my guy its my feet, boobs, and butt (specifically the lowest part of the cheek where my thigh meets my butt. He says its the mosst pinchable (-; .


----------



## octafunk (Feb 1, 2008)

My advice...1st time is to test the water. 2nd time is to make sure you love/hate it. By the 3rd time its no longer experimentation. 

Women can get yeast infections from fucking in the ocean.

If you can fit 4 or more fingers... Its not worth.


----------



## adelgado (Feb 1, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> 2. jerking off in socks is an easy no mess method


I honnestly think this is the most important and useful thing I've learned this month.

You have no idea how much though I've been giving onto finding an easy no mess method the last weeks (I'm at mama's house ^^)...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

mama is like why are your socks standing up?


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 1, 2008)

Remind me to never take up Gung Fu. 

Vi


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Feb 1, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> the only proof I have that it is okay is myself, my shifu, and all the monks at the shaolin temple - YouTube - shao lin iron egg skill and this.


 
Holly shit, i cant beleive what i was seeing on that video.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw that I weighting thing on the history channel. They say lay on a lot with a hole in it. Then weight it down. LOL. I have one. Push down on the bottom of a girls stomach right above the pubic area then bone her as usual. It brings the g spot down for easier access. Cafeful at times I get carried away and my ex says it gets sore after


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 6, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> I saw that I weighting thing on the history channel. They say lay on a lot with a hole in it. Then weight it down. LOL. I have one. Push down on the bottom of a girls stomach right above the pubic area then bone her as usual. It brings the g spot down for easier access. Cafeful at times I get carried away and my ex says it gets sore after


Pushin down on the bottom of my stomach? Sounds like it would give me a piss feeling... and if I was drunk...well who knows...hahaha jp.
Gspot aint that hard to find... maybe a inch in there...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Pushin down on the bottom of my stomach? Sounds like it would give me a piss feeling... and if I was drunk...well who knows...hahaha jp.
> Gspot aint that hard to find... maybe a inch in there...


it called the "cum here" technique with your pointer finger...

hello miss jamie


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 6, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> it called the "cum here" technique with your pointer finger...
> 
> hello miss jamie


Hey!!! 
well I dont want the cum here technique done on my ass. Ill just point that shit out... hahaha.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 6, 2008)

no,no,no this is for the vaghagha. just as you were to motion to someone to come here.

girl lying on back while guy inserts finger and gestures to come here...bingo Gspot.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 6, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> no,no,no this is for the vaghagha. just as you were to motion to someone to come here.
> 
> girl lying on back while guy inserts finger and gestures to come here...bingo Gspot.


Well thats fine.. I was talkin bout the pressin on the lower ab stuff...
If I ever eat snatch Ill try that technique out...
hahah jp.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Feb 7, 2008)

The greatest thing about sex is to transcend it.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 10, 2008)

By far, the most comical thread I've ever read on RIU.
All I can do is LOL.


if you can't figure out how to please a lady you are truly something else. 

It's all about the breathing and heartbeat my friends. Thats really the only measuring device you ever need.


----------



## Wh00p (Feb 10, 2008)

Music is a big part of sexual lifestyle,Match the beat..If your lookin for as a favorible Comedian said "pig sex" play some Rock, if you wanna do what She wants to do(ahahaha) play that slow beat R&B. 

Cardinal rule? Dont play country..inless its like shaniah twane 

Dont be a chump, think about baseball..


----------



## kochab (Feb 10, 2008)

Wh00p said:


> Dont be a chump, think about baseball..


wtf????? when im in somebody, the farthest idea in my mind is baseball.......


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Chicks love anal play, it makes them seizure with pleasure. Very sensitive. Just tease it when shes almost there, and it will take her right there. For Real. They LOVE it. huh Jamie?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 16, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Chicks love anal play, it makes them seizure with pleasure. Very sensitive. Just tease it when shes almost there, and it will take her right there. For Real. They LOVE it. huh Jamie?


and if they don't now they will later


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 16, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Chicks love anal play, it makes them seizure with pleasure. Very sensitive. Just tease it when shes almost there, and it will take her right there. For Real. They LOVE it. huh Jamie?


Hmm. No actually I dont like "anal play" so I wouldnt be able to answer that for you.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 16, 2008)

i do i do not into anal sex as much but play is fun


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

I learned how to make a field expediant pocket pussy while in the military
All you need is a condom, towel and a boot blouser

This shit feels fucking good I tell ya


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 17, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I learned how to make a field expediant pocket pussy while in the military
> All you need is a condom, towel and a boot blouser
> 
> This shit feels fucking good I tell ya



tell us more.. how about you make a pictorial tutorial... put it in this thread.. that would be awesome.. a home maade pocket pussy!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2008)

You guys are fucking insane ,,, But in a sick , perverted kinda way ..I can dig it .... Free porn.. 


Heaven 666, It's what you make of it ----if not dot com
My Private Sex Site
But for real ..If you need to get laid . why not hit up craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums you can find WHATEVER it is your looking for there ..Peace ...( . )( . )


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hmm. No actually I dont like "anal play" so I wouldnt be able to answer that for you.


Either your straight up lying to me, or your not comfortable yet with people playing with your stinker (as zeke says, it will come.), OR your one of those straigt edge chicks who doesnt experiment much. i wonder....


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

i want your guys opinion. my woman says my dick is fine but in school everyone made fun of it. is it that bad?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Either your straight up lying to me, or your not comfortable yet with people playing with your stinker (as zeke says, it will come.), OR your one of those straigt edge chicks who doesnt experiment much. i wonder....


Why would I be lying? Whats the point? I dont have to be straight edge, to not like my asshole played with.  I def dont want nothing being stuck up there. Guys have tried to shove their tongue in there tons of times, infact, some have done it and begged to try again. I think it feels nasty. It reminded me of what it would feel like if I had a worm eating my insides and crawling in and out of my ass. Besides, why would I want my ass played with instead of my hoohoo? 
Is that the kind of response you were looking for???


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i want your guys opinion. my woman says my dick is fine but in school everyone made fun of it. is it that bad?


I used to work in a neonatal intensive care unit, and one of the babies that was a patient, had a "Micro Penis." I would say it was HALF the size of an eraser head.  It was a bump.
On top of that he was asian, so you know that race already unfortunately has the rumor of "being small."
Poor lil guy.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

iv explained all the micro penis stuff before guys


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I used to work in a neonatal intensive care unit, and one of the babies that was a patient, had a "Micro Penis." I would say it was HALF the size of an eraser head.  It was a bump.
> On top of that he was asian, so you know that race already unfortunately has the rumor of "being small."
> Poor lil guy.


lol well i am part asian too....so you know i am fukked lolol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lol well i am part asian too....so you know i am fukked lolol


Oh is that REALLY your penis???


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 17, 2008)

You need a lot of lube- the entering must be SLOW- and you must be fully paying attention to the clit while all this is going on.... if done right, anal is well, very enjoyable.. if done wrong, it's uncomfortable and sometimes painful.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh is that REALLY your penis???


 hahaha yep






















naw just playing, if it was i surely wouldn't show that thing off lol.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

I bet it really is your penis. You just wanted to see if people replied to what it looked like...then be like "no hahaha thats not it..." 

LMFAO.


jp.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Then it will come for you, i just couldnt imagine it, my gf likes it way to much for me to imagine otherwise. wow, tongue action? Im betting she would love that but damn, that would be pretty tough to get my self to do. Straight up as raunchy as it gets. im talking fingers while your getting oral.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

if you know how to please a woman the size of the dick isnt the only asset you can have


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

you got me...... i am a very sad man haha. when i pump away i move back and forth like a half inch every pump hahahaha.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I bet it really is your penis. You just wanted to see if people replied to what it looked like...then be like "no hahaha thats not it..."
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> ...


haha yeah cause if he was trying to be funny why not go smaller ya? Theres tinyer penises than that for sure on the web.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

i know girls that wont even let a guy go down on them cause they are scared of being dirty or something? even my x who was actualy quite sweet and yummy was so self concious about me going down on her? selling sex toys i see a wide range of likes and dislikes we are all a bit diffrent


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Then it will come for you, i just couldnt imagine it, my gf likes it way to much for me to imagine otherwise. wow, tongue action? Im betting she would love that but damn, that would be pretty tough to get my self to do. Straight up as raunchy as it gets. im talking fingers while your getting oral.


Hahah...well my shit is clean before I get into bed with anyone so I feel very comfortable even kissing someone after their mouth has been down there. SO thats not the part to me that is raunchy. Its the worm feeling and Eww def no fingers . That has not even been attempted cuz they would get punched in the fuckin head. Well glad she likes it, everyone has their favorite things to do in bed. 
</IMG>


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you got me...... i am a very sad man haha. when i pump away i move back and forth like a half inch every pump hahahaha.


HAhahahahaha hey well, as long as theres some friction. You'll just have to grind.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

damn you people are not to creative?????


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> iv explained all the micro penis stuff before guys


 yes i remember the lesson.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn you people are not to creative?????


I know Im creative! I think that when a man has a small penis he should still have the right to have sex. Ha. Doesnt mean the whole relationship should be foreplay. 
So what I was meaning is if men grind when they are having sex it will make it more pleasurable for her as well... and thats not the only thing you can do either.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn you people are not to creative?????


And if you were referring to me going over the micro penis again, by not making me creative. There are thousands of posts I try to read up on most, but I cant read them all. So, with that being said, sorry for missing the lesson and retouching on the subject.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

well im sorry im an asshole sometimes.............that being said i heard...... no penis just grind on her, um i am a woman and i dont know alot about the subjest other than what i touched on in school. One in every two thousand babies is born with genitalia that is not consistant with the medical norms esablished by god knows who (J. Money) John Hoppkins hospital has specialized in the area for years. 

i am with ya girl and i was reading because i think it is wrong to preform sugeries on children to make them "normal" Dr. in the past could just choose what gender they though a child should be and do the surgery....... So in the case of a migro penis to take away is easy to add is hard so they often made these children appear female on the outside. Soooooo mush behind this topic and woman can have large clits also. Lots of good books out their Anne Fosto-sterling i think Sexing the body is a well rounded book


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats pretty tiny man. haha.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> well im sorry im an asshole sometimes.............that being said i heard...... no penis just grind on her, um i am a woman and i dont know alot about the subjest other than what i touched on in school. One in every two thousand babies is born with genitalia that is not consistant with the medical norms esablished by god knows who (J. Money) John Hoppkins hospital has specialized in the area for years.
> 
> i am with ya girl and i was reading because i think it is wrong to preform sugeries on children to make them "normal" Dr. in the past could just choose what gender they though a child should be and do the surgery.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

I know I got it going on


----------



## bongspit (Feb 17, 2008)

that would be terrible...on the other hand, I dated a girl once that had a pussy the size of a house...you could have had a gorilla dick and it would not have mattered......


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> kayasgarden said:
> 
> 
> > well im sorry im an asshole sometimes.............that being said i heard...... no penis just grind on her, um i am a woman and i dont know alot about the subjest other than what i touched on in school. One in every two thousand babies is born with genitalia that is not consistant with the medical norms esablished by god knows who (J. Money) John Hoppkins hospital has specialized in the area for years.
> ...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

yea well you can also have an enlarged clit and if they cut it off so its normal in size you will never have real sensation in your vag that would suck!!!!!!!!

then some realy have both male and female external or internal organs


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea well you can also have an enlarged clit and if they cut it off so its normal in size you will never have real sensation in your vag that would suck!!!!!!!!
> 
> then some realy have both male and female external or internal organs


That would suck. How big of a clit are we talkin about here?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

like the size of a pinky one would assume


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

yes in fact i knew a girl that could penetrate her female partner i am not a medical student i was looking from the psychology aspect of thing 

intersexed people have writtin a number of essay or memior type biiks very interesting with the right partner who has a clue about sex they can often live a very normal life, even sexualy


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

I love the women on this site


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

well i can only speak for myself but i love you too zeke


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

you should kaya


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

why is that


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

answer your own question.....Why do you love me?


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

why do you think i SHOULD


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

because Im a cool motherfucker


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

well ill give ya this much you have a nice ass


----------



## starchland (Feb 17, 2008)

most women that say they dont like anal either havent had it done properly, havent tried it yet.


----------



## octafunk (Feb 20, 2008)

My question is.. Why would anyone like anal when only but centimeters away from a damp dark cave is one of the softest places on earth?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

octafunk said:


> My question is.. Why would anyone like anal when only but centimeters away from a damp dark cave is one of the softest places on earth?


Word.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

octafunk said:


> My question is.. Why would anyone like anal when only but centimeters away from a damp dark cave is one of the softest places on earth?


 
I guess you never put you kak in an ass


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I guess you never put you kak in an ass


lol.





.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

Anal sex to me is erotic Some women enjoy it others dont, and then there are some who won't even try it....It's not something you just insert and pound....you work your way into it....It can start with a finger and then escalate....I dunno I speak for myself but Ive known a woman who claimed she didn't like this until she had me ( no lie) Like I said, you have to be very gentle and show them that you care that they don't really dig that style of sex....I always try to see where my limits are with women, Im a freak and have a high sex drive but I immediatly back off when something is not to their liking....and amazingly what they didn't like that day always comes into play later on There is more to anal play besides putting your kak in and pumping....when you figure that out only then will you be deemed Anal Master


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

Well Im glad youve found it erotic and romantic to ass play/fuck. I could personally think of a million other things Id RATHER do in bed. Only thing I want done to my ass is it being slapped or grabbed hard as fuck while business is going down in the sack.


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well Im glad youve found it erotic and romantic to ass play/fuck. I could personally think of a million other things Id RATHER do in bed. Only thing I want done to my ass is it being slapped or grabbed hard as fuck while business is going down in the sack.


i think you hit the nail on the head - knowing what you want in bed is very important. While many folks love the ass-slap, some get offended. We call those last dates


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well Im glad youve found it erotic and romantic to ass play/fuck. I could personally think of a million other things Id RATHER do in bed. Only thing I want done to my ass is it being slapped or grabbed hard as fuck while business is going down in the sack.


 
Hey I said it wasnt for everyone


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW I just read this whole thread...wonderful.....I was just thinking in the shower earlier how great this forum is and there should be a sex forum like this then bam here is the sex forum thread, lmao I love it!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> WOW I just read this whole thread...wonderful.....I was just thinking in the shower earlier how great this forum is and there should be a sex forum like this then bam here is the sex forum thread, lmao I love it!!


Ya we def are not shy in this thread...lol...good times.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

No shy isnt a word I would use...from the 9volt battery to the clit to the anus to the micro penis, but its good. I think the huge problem with society is that people think they are the only one that has this issue or that issue or an oddity but then when you open up you find out either everybody is like that or have been through something...or is more unique in their own way.....and I love to talk, read, hear, anything sex lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> No shy isnt a word I would use...from the 9volt battery to the clit to the anus to the micro penis, but its good. I think the huge problem with society is that people think they are the only one that has this issue or that issue or an oddity but then when you open up you find out either everybody is like that or have been through something...or is more unique in their own way.....and I love to talk, read, hear, anything sex lol


I agree. 
</IMG>


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

Probably my best learning experience was at 21 living with 6 lesbians who preferred to be naked than dressed, I learned very quickly that my body wasnt really different than any other womans...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Probably my best learning experience was at 21 living with 6 lesbians who preferred to be naked than dressed, I learned very quickly that my body wasnt really different than any other womans...


6 lesbians? And how did you get into that living equation? Outta curiosity.


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Probably my best learning experience was at 21 living with 6 lesbians who preferred to be naked than dressed, I learned very quickly that my body wasnt really different than any other womans...


we'd be happy to verify for you...


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

Well...humm...I dont really do labels Jamie but I have always been in love with women and when I turned 21 I went to some gay bars if you will eventually started waitressing at a girl bar, the six would always come in one nite at closing they begged me to come make them breakfast when I got finished so I did....and well that was when I thought lesbians have sex all the time and that I had received an invitation to the biggest sexfest on the planet....long short...I was spending my weekends there waiting for the sex fest to start and we decided I should move in....the sex fest never start fyi, lol except for one freaky nite with one of my roomate and a girl that didnt live there, lol


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks email but Im pretty in love with me and my body no verification needed at this time, lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Well...humm...I dont really do labels Jamie but I have always been in love with women and when I turned 21 I went to some gay bars if you will eventually started waitressing at a girl bar, the six would always come in one nite at closing they begged me to come make them breakfast when I got finished so I did....and well that was when I thought lesbians have sex all the time and that I had received an invitation to the biggest sexfest on the planet....long short...I was spending my weekends there waiting for the sex fest to start and we decided I should move in....the sex fest never start fyi, lol except for one freaky nite with one of my roomate and a girl that didnt live there, lol


Hahaha... well since you never got what you wanted, sounds like you need to plot a plan....thats what we here in this thread can help you do!! ...

Just kidding.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

You crack me up so much Jamie. I still love girls but they are a lot of work, I tend to attract co-dependent woman....I am horribly like a man when it comes to sex so mostly I am trying to get into panties and they are looking for someone to take care of them...I spent my 20s playing that game, taken a lil break after my longest and only real relationships of 2 years that was filled with 1.5 years of zero sex or intimacy...I am not riding on the no sex bus through my 30s tho


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You crack me up so much Jamie. I still love girls but they are a lot of work, I tend to attract co-dependent woman....I am horribly like a man when it comes to sex so mostly I am trying to get into panties and they are looking for someone to take care of them...I spent my 20s playing that game, taken a lil break after my longest and only real relationships of 2 years that was filled with 1.5 years of zero sex or intimacy...I am not riding on the no sex bus through my 30s tho


Word...word....and word....

Haha, you sound like me, minus I dont go for women.


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thanks email but Im pretty in love with me and my body no verification needed at this time, lol


here to help!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

I dont go out of my way to be with women much anymore...boys sex drives tend to be closer to mine, and for the most part all the emotion stuff gets left on the floor with the clothes...except that I am finding an increasing number of men that want to be "held" and act funny when Im dressed and ready to bounce before they get back from the bathroom, Im like really OKAY ill hold you for a bit (thinking weirdo, Im ready to go home to the one who loves me my plant) it has to be the people I attract!


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> it has to be the people I attract!


a good friend of mind always said - you are who you fuck.

oh god - i hope that isn't true....


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

then I must be one hotass mofo


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> a good friend of mind always said - you are who you fuck.
> 
> oh god - i hope that isn't true....


That shit aint true at all...hahahah. 
Think about it. 

But ya I would love to be in an emotionless relationship...with lotsa sex.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

no so much emotionless but just not love based emotions, I think people get so confused by the chemical reactions and emotions that are produced when you have sex thats why some girls just fall all in love....but if you can take away the love based emotions you have a free legal awesome asss drug called orgasm. My two fav drugs weed and orgasm.


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> But ya I would love to be in an emotionless relationship...with lotsa sex.


shouldn't have too difficult of a time finding that!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> shouldn't have too difficult of a time finding that!


You would be suprized.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

sometimes i put a bag over my own head too, in case hers falls off


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

jamie one of my other hobbies is dominating men who are into it....wanna see a pic of my last victim?


----------



## Dirtyboy (Feb 20, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> I do 'iron egg' training for my Gongfu. I've been doing it for about 3 years now, and noticed that my stamina and size have grown quite significantly. I can last from sunset to sunrise if need be, and I'm asian, so I needed the extra length. Now, it sounds really crazy, but monks have been doing it for over 1000 years. This is an easy way - get a gallon jug, tie a rope to it, and to - just your penis for lengthening, and both your penis and scrotum for stamina (and, after a long time, if you get kicked in the nuts, it doesn't hurt.) fill the jug until you can barely handle the weight anymore, hang it and swing it for a half an hour to an hour a day. Fill the jug more and more every day as well, until it is full, then, when you've been doing the jug long enough, switch to other heavy objects. This may sound really crazy, but I can now lift over 70lbs with just my junk, no lie.


I am goin to give that a try. NOT


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> jamie one of my other hobbies is dominating men who are into it....wanna see a pic of my last victim?


Sure of course.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol this is going to prolly freak some guys out....buts its funny kinda tooo...


Ya that is kinda funny.

Doesnt look like that would any fun for me....haahahahhaha.

Im really selfish in bed.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol this is going to prolly freak some guys out....buts its funny kinda tooo...


Im sorry I had to comment on it again....hahahhahahaha. 

That is just great... dudes laying there blind folded waiting for something yummy to happen to him, while youre over there snappin pics...

Hahahahaha. That was a good one.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

well that was after he had been on his knees forever sucking on my toes and my hooha as you say then I beat him with my riding crop and just after this pic was takin I left him in that position tied up then f*cked his bottom with my 8.5 pink strap-on....ha ha ha lmao...its a power trip!!


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol this is going to prolly freak some guys out....buts its funny kinda tooo...


OMG...I think I'm Blind


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> well that was after he had been on his knees forever sucking on my toes and my hooha as you say then I beat him with my riding crop and just after this pic was takin I left him in that position tied up then f*cked his bottom with my 8.5 pink strap-on....ha ha ha lmao...its a power trip!!


Wow, you make the sex ive had sound boring! Ha.


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> here is from the other direction haha ha ha ... I should have beat him again for that damn hole in his sock ha ha


Yep...now I'm definitely blind


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

I had to delete that last one it was way too much I shared based on shock effect alone


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

This has got to be a joke right? OMG. HAhhahahahahahaha. I am so high and right now this seems SO funny. I hope I dont offend you by my laughing.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG I am glad I got to see that. That was just so hilarious. Hahaha. WOW.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

its gone bravo its gone!!
and jamie...I dont do that all the time that takes a pretty odd mood, buts its fun when i do lol


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

hell no its hilarious!!! I wanted you to laugh you must have a sense of humor like me


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

not a joke lmao trust me I have some crazy ones....men who wear and love wearing panties... that guy had a thong on before he got tied up lmao


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> not a joke lmao trust me I have some crazy ones....men who wear and love wearing panties... that guy had a thong on before he got tied up lmao


Haahah thats just great. Ya I imagine you have to be in a certain mood to do stuff like that.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

yea not everyday or even every month lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> yea not everyday or even every month lol


Well thanks again for sharing that!! I havent laughed that hard in a few days.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

well anytime you need a good laugh and want to see something crazy n off the wall done to a boy you just let me know and ill hook you up


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> well anytime you need a good laugh and want to see something crazy n off the wall done to a boy you just let me know and ill hook you up


Oh ya? lol. Ill def try to think of somethin someday.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 20, 2008)

I get more butt than ashtrays


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I get more butt than ashtrays


and for some reason, I doubt that is far fetched.
Ur a man whore Zeke. Hahahahah.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 21, 2008)

Im sweet I swear


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 21, 2008)

you shave your balls zeke do you get razor burn?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 21, 2008)

actually I shave my balls if my woman asks, honestly it's not always on my to do list because I work alot and shit....but at the very least I will run my hair clippersa across them

I have never had razor burn though, their is a technique where you have to stretch your scrotum so your actually shaving your whole sac in a few up and down motions


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 21, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im sweet I swear


 




















Perfect description of me....rolling around laughing....hahahahahhahaha.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Perfect description of me....rolling around laughing....hahahahahhahaha.


 
I new you would get a kick out of that jamie


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 21, 2008)

man it took about 45min to read these 32 pages... but a fun 45min hehe. First off ladies, you are all smoking hot... hehe and I mean smoking 

My first sexual partner she could orgasm just straddeling me and like grinding herself in my stomach or chest. It's a beautiful thing seeing a girl in such pleasure and then like colapsing on top of you hah.

Tip: People always talk about how funny it is when people don't take their socks off... it's even funnier on hardfwood floors heh. 

When I eat a girl out I like to start by kissing all around her sensitive areas and as I switch from one side to the other "accidentally" let your lips brush over her clit/lips.. anticipation is soo powerful...


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 21, 2008)

And about the whole cuddling and holding after sex... I don't know about you other guys but I like to put in a nice workout during sex and I need to cool down and not be all huddled up with all that body heat... I love waking up to sex.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

jamie, lo and behold I had on of those moods yesterday and I took some pics of my riding crop artwork, the pic did it no justice and it nearly made me whip him some more just to improve the pic and next time I will if the pic doesnt do it justice...lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> jamie, lo and behold I had on of those moods yesterday and I took some pics of my riding crop artwork, the pic did it no justice and it nearly made me whip him some more just to improve the pic and next time I will if the pic doesnt do it justice...lol


Hahaahha thats great! Thanks for sharing. He deserves it for having some what of a lady butt...lol.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> And about the whole cuddling and holding after sex... I don't know about you other guys but I like to put in a nice workout during sex and I need to cool down and not be all huddled up with all that body heat...


Word.
Nothings worse than laying on a sweaty person while you are hot.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

yea hes a total sissy boy who loves to wear panties the kind of sissy who didnt whimper or move through that whole floggin I can torture the f*ck out of him and he is just thank mam may I have another lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> yea hes a total sissy boy who loves to wear panties the kind of sissy who didnt whimper or move through that whole floggin I can torture the f*ck out of him and he is just thank mam may I have another lol







<---------you. Hahahhaha I love it.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

That is f*cking wonderful jamie wonderful ha ha ha I love it so much lmao lol lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> That is f*cking wonderful jamie wonderful ha ha ha I love it so much lmao lol lol


Glad you got a kick out of it, its the LEAST I can do after seeing that picture the other night. **still cracks me up thinking about it!!!!!!!**


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

I have one of the one that has girl but gettin toe-f*cked with my big toe...lol and a short video of that to lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I have one of the one that has girl but gettin toe-f*cked with my big toe...lol and a short video of that to lol


OMG wow... ya Id like to see that honestly...sounds painful, for your big toe and her ass.

Hahaah.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

I love to pound me some fat ass


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> jamie, lo and behold I had on of those moods yesterday and I took some pics of my riding crop artwork, the pic did it no justice and it nearly made me whip him some more just to improve the pic and next time I will if the pic doesnt do it justice...lol


 like someone said quite the womanly ass lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

Not her ass the guy you said has a girl's ass it didnt hurt it, he had been on his knees and laid back to rest for a bit and I was tapping my big toe against his pucker if you will lmfao then in my head I was like Im goin toe f*ck this so I grabbed the lube and no it didnt hurt my toe or him hes a slut...damn i just blew the biggest rip out lol okay and Im cracking up at how hard you are going to laugh!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Not her ass the guy you said has a girl's ass it didnt hurt it, he had been on his knees and laid back to rest for a bit and I was tapping my big toe against his pucker if you will lmfao then in my head I was like Im goin toe f*ck this so I grabbed the lube and no it didnt hurt my toe or him hes a slut...damn i just blew the biggest rip out lol okay and Im cracking up at how hard you are going to laugh!!!


 
Hey pink you got any full pics to share


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

are you a woman?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Not her ass the guy you said has a girl's ass it didnt hurt it, he had been on his knees and laid back to rest for a bit and I was tapping my big toe against his pucker if you will lmfao then in my head I was like Im goin toe f*ck this so I grabbed the lube and no it didnt hurt my toe or him hes a slut...damn i just blew the biggest rip out lol okay and Im cracking up at how hard you are going to laugh!!!


 looks nice reminds me of a pic of myself i had taken.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

lol zeke you are crazy about pics...you may not be interested Im a big sexy girl grower not a toned and tiny girl grower like milf and jamie


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't discriminate


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

yes im a woman, masta I wanna see the pic then


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

actually I just kinda like to know who Im chatting with


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Not her ass the guy you said has a girl's ass it didnt hurt it, he had been on his knees and laid back to rest for a bit and I was tapping my big toe against his pucker if you will lmfao then in my head I was like Im goin toe f*ck this so I grabbed the lube and no it didnt hurt my toe or him hes a slut...damn i just blew the biggest rip out lol okay and Im cracking up at how hard you are going to laugh!!!


Lmfao....
You have me laughin so hard my cheeks hurt! You're one crazy woman!!! I <3 it!!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

thats why you asked for full body? in case i run up on you, youll know that, that's all of me?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol zeke you are crazy about pics...you may not be interested Im a big sexy girl grower not a toned and tiny girl grower like milf and jamie


Awww you are very sweet I bet you are beautiful yourself!!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

Did you say you just ripped a fart?


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

jamie you remind me so much of on of my bf she loves the crazy shit I do and encourages me to lol, I read about your not so good luck w girl pals but Ive got a whole diff view on things do you want to see the video, lmfao it has sound too!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looks nice reminds me of a pic of myself i had taken.


. That looks so effen gross. Im sure they had to have some kinda back up there incase his head got stuck. That would be a terrible way to suffocate.
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> jamie you remind me so much of on of my bf she loves the crazy shit I do and encourages me to lol, I read about your not so good luck w girl pals but Ive got a whole diff view on things do you want to see the video, lmfao it has sound too!!


YES I do wanna see the video!!! 

And thanks for being so nice


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> . That looks so effen gross. Im sure they had to have some kinda back up there incase his head got stuck. That would be a terrible way to suffocate.
> </IMG></IMG>


 ahhh cmon it is nice. everyone should try it lol. be sure to lubricate well. did i ever say being in a relationship is a jabbing pain in my ass.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

oh I am indeed very beautiful crazy amazing eyes but Im just a lil diff strain more indica if you will whereas you are more sativa lol


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

omigod masta ewwww i have had my fist in a girl and i know that gets so freakin tight it makes my hand hurt later that pic would give you cone head like a baby stuck birth canal to long gets.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> omigod masta ewwww i have had my fist in a girl and i know that gets so freakin tight it makes my hand hurt later that pic would give you cone head like a baby stuck birth canal to long gets.


now i have a conehead lol.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh I am indeed very beautiful crazy amazing eyes but Im just a lil diff strain more indica if you will whereas you are more sativa lol


That has to be one of the greatest analogies Ive heard.


Lol.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

I love to lick the area between pussy and asshole


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> omigod masta ewwww i have had my fist in a girl and i know that gets so freakin tight it makes my hand hurt later that pic would give you cone head like a baby stuck birth canal to long gets.


I've heard it can actually break your hand/wrist from fisting.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I love to lick the area between pussy and asshole


I like to lick/suck on taint so I guess thats something we have in common...hahahahahahahah.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

i honestly believe it, it really hurts, more so afterwards, when your a sex rush nut like me you dont care in the midst of it Im so high because I have my whole hand in a girl...you have seen how I am w a camera so im like ahh wish had a camera any camera


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

wow jamie aft your displeasure with your ass being licked im surprised you go up the street a bit for a licky loo


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> wow jamie aft your displeasure with your ass being licked im surprised you go up the street a bit for a licky loo


Hey Im down for pleasing my dude however. 

As long as that shit is hella clean!!!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2008)

dont forget pink whats on the outside is not what makes a person beautiful. You seem like a real fire cracker i love your attitude!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hey Im down for pleasing my dude however.
> 
> As long as that shit is hella clean!!!!!


thats what im talkin about jamie thats so hot!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> dont forget pink whats on the outside is not what makes a person beautiful. You seem like a real fire cracker i love you attitude!!!


very true


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

oh dear sweet kaya the insides are so yummy and good thats why I can be me trust nobody loves me like me...lol but I love everybody to im full of love, harmony and positive change..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thats what im talkin about jamie thats so hot!!


  Thanks.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

I have had some awesome sex therapy the last two days umm happy happy happy happy...who else can sound off to some recent good sex therapy??


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 22, 2008)

Well my woman has been having problems as of late and hasn't been in the mood, so for the last week or so Ive been straight Jackin


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Well my woman has been having problems as of late and hasn't been in the mood, so for the last week or so Ive been straight Jackin


I could recommend a lube that feels like satin to add some zest to your stroke


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I have had some awesome sex therapy the last two days umm happy happy happy happy...who else can sound off to some recent good sex therapy??


Sex? What is sex? Its happened so long ago I can hardly remember...hahaha...lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

oh jamie then you can live vicariously through me lol so today we had 3 hours of mind blowing oral/f*cking combo lol no pics this was with a man that plays like a man not like a submissive slut..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh jamie then you can live vicariously through me lol so today we had 3 hours of mind blowing oral/f*cking combo lol no pics this was with a man that plays like a man not like a submissive slut..


Sounds like my type of guy! Hahaa. Glad you had fun. Im quite jealous!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

I double posted...sorry im high.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2008)

makin me want some pink three hours we are lucky to get in a quicky with the kids around. And the thought of making more os scary im happy with two


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

just place an ad on craigslist then screen the applicants at starbucks and if your specific about smoking then you narrow the applicants to people within a range of crazy that you are familiar with lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2008)

i was thinkin that too jamie............ damn vicariously, im down right jealous


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

kaya you should keep one of those round the clock ovulation kits take a quick pee and see if you are in the bloom zone lmao when you have that quickie on the horizon or just stick to my lips, they dont produce babies...lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> just place an ad on craigslist then screen the applicants at starbucks and if your specific about smoking then you narrow the applicants to people within a range of crazy that you are familiar with lol


I actually did that once when I was considering using a chic to eat my coochie....hahahaha Im evil I know...
but anyway... everyone who emailed me back looked...well, not too cute. Plus 50% were dudes. 
I never posted my pic maybe thats why I got a lot of men.
Hahaha. So I never responded to anyone and removed my ad the next day. 
I think I was having a low moment.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

read back girls to all the sexless times ive had Im just committed right now to 3 things: making my dreams come true by publishing an incredible book, have much sex and orgasms as possible and growing beautiful beautiful girls. dont be jealous feel the love im sending out and the sex well wishes, my bounty is a blessing to you, lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> read back girls to all the sexless times ive had Im just committed right now to 3 things: making my dreams come true by publishing an incredible book, have much sex and orgasms as possible and growing beautiful beautiful girls. dont be jealous feel the love im sending out and the sex well wishes, my bounty is a blessing to you, lol


Yes thank you. Hahaha. I enjoy your stories. I am patient and content with my sexless life. Of course I want some D but that will come in time is right I guess....So your stories def will do.


And the loads of porn I watch. Hahaha.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I actually did that once when I was considering using a chic to eat my coochie....hahahaha Im evil I know...
> but anyway... everyone who emailed me back looked...well, not too cute. Plus 50% were dudes.
> I never posted my pic maybe thats why I got a lot of men.
> Hahaha. So I never responded to anyone and removed my ad the next day.
> I think I was having a low moment.


ITs not a low moment and who cares get it where you can...I use guys for sex the same way, I promise you if you placed an ad for guys with NO picture you would get 80 response then like I said just keep narrowing them down. I am so specific in my ad: cock size, cut, amount of time they should be able to commit to sexual interaction, that they smoke only fine fine herb, they be chill laid back, Im very specific then if someone doesnt follow the criteria I just delete them and I tell them in the ad I will respond to all that have the exact criteria..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ITs not a low moment and who cares get it where you can...I use guys for sex the same way, I promise you if you placed an ad for guys with NO picture you would get 80 response then like I said just keep narrowing them down. I am so specific in my ad: cock size, cut, amount of time they should be able to commit to sexual interaction, that they smoke only fine fine herb, they be chill laid back, Im very specific then if someone doesnt follow the criteria I just delete them and I tell them in the ad I will respond to all that have the exact criteria..


Yeah I would never place an ad for a dude! Ive had several stalkers and I am always kinda freaked by that kinda stuff... hence one of the reasons I posted on a chic and I was specific, very. hahah.
Plus if I wanted ass that bad I always could just go out instead of stay home all the time. Its not like someone is going to magically appear on my bed for me. Lmfao. I guess thats what Ive been waiting on. Lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

its like shopping online to me, but I havent ever had any stalker issue, I have found I can make a weirdo reveal themself to me pretty quickly and to sit across from me my presence is almost intimidating to some and especially a whacko because they lose their vantage point...and I just dont think bad or negative thoughts so really only good things happen to me and even if it initially seems shitty I usually figure out how it was ulitimately really good.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ...and I just dont think bad or negative thoughts so really only good things happen to me and even if it initially seems shitty I usually figure out how it was ulitimately really good.


Thats a very positive way to look at things.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2008)

thats the best attitude to have about everything in life, i always think that way with my business even if things are going shitty and as soon as i get a real positive outlook good things start rolling in. now i have to apply the same good thought to starting school in a week.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

Positivity is my number one addiction....you have to know that everything that you see is just your perception of how it is...you see it you think shitty you send the shitty message to your emotions department and that produces shitty feelings that you feel...or you see it and your like that f*ckin sucks but ahh heres a good thing about it you send the message a good thing then the emotions dept is like oh we like good things and you feel good emotions...all a choice..


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 23, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> I do 'iron egg' training for my Gongfu. I've been doing it for about 3 years now, and noticed that my stamina and size have grown quite significantly. I can last from sunset to sunrise if need be, and I'm asian, so I needed the extra length. Now, it sounds really crazy, but monks have been doing it for over 1000 years. This is an easy way - get a gallon jug, tie a rope to it, and to - just your penis for lengthening, and both your penis and scrotum for stamina (and, after a long time, if you get kicked in the nuts, it doesn't hurt.) fill the jug until you can barely handle the weight anymore, hang it and swing it for a half an hour to an hour a day. Fill the jug more and more every day as well, until it is full, then, when you've been doing the jug long enough, switch to other heavy objects. This may sound really crazy, but I can now lift over 70lbs with just my junk, no lie.


Dude I laughed so hard at this for so long it woke everyone in the house up! holyshit bro I needed to laugh like that its not so much the subject matter as it is your delivery....you kind of have this attitude like: "yeah, everybody swings 70lbs from their junk daily right? no big deal".........I love it LMAO!


----------



## Moto329 (Feb 23, 2008)

by the way, jamie and the others. as far as sites go: xnxx or xxnx or whatever...always mess that one up, xxxvogue.net and youporn.com  last one is good sometimess


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 23, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> by the way, jamie and the others. as far as sites go: xnxx or xxnx or whatever...always mess that one up, xxxvogue.net and youporn.com  last one is good sometimess


Ill check it out fasho...next time Im in need...lol.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 26, 2008)

redtube.com is pretty good as well


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 29, 2008)

Moto329 said:


> by the way, jamie and the others. as far as sites go: xnxx or xxnx or whatever...always mess that one up, xxxvogue.net and youporn.com  last one is good sometimess


xxxvogue I accidently went to .com instead of .net. So Ill try that next time. 
I went to youporn.com. They pretty much had all the same stuff as xnxx.com.
If you click on videos, then search... you can pretty much find whatever you are into.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 29, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> redtube.com is pretty good as well


I also tried Redtube I was excited because its looked like it was going to have a lot of good shit... 
But maybe because its a foreign site, it was super slow. The pages I clicked on often were errors. . I need fast and speedy sites when Im in the mood. HAHa.. But thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I also tried Redtube I was excited because its looked like it was going to have a lot of good shit...
> But maybe because its a foreign site, it was super slow. The pages I clicked on often were errors. . I need fast and speedy sites when Im in the mood. HAHa.. But thank you for the suggestion.


You are such a porn slut..who says that I think you beat most guys on needing a fast speedy porn site, I f*cking love you jamie you are soooooooo F*CKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I also tried Redtube I was excited because its looked like it was going to have a lot of good shit...
> But maybe because its a foreign site, it was super slow. The pages I clicked on often were errors. . I need fast and speedy sites when Im in the mood. HAHa.. But thank you for the suggestion.


Wierd - Ive never had a problem. It's usually ol trusty redtube for me but I do enjoy the xnxx.com sometimes as well - good public stuff hehe - I know I'm a freak!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

I make porn in my head then find friends to act it out with....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 29, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You are such a porn slut..who says that I think you beat most guys on needing a fast speedy porn site, I f*cking love you jamie you are soooooooo F*CKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!! You are such a sweet heart!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 20, 2008)

! I'd say, never use teeth unless it's requested.....always clean up things before and after sex...Just because there's an anus there, doesn't mean the owner of said anus wants it filled with foreign objects.....Always,always do your kegels, ladies, and never do squats if you have diarrhea.


Garden Knowm said:


> over the years i have stumbled upon things I wish I would have "known"
> 
> please share your helpful tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 22, 2008)

solid advice 

iloveyou


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

any body heard of using a wet towel to lift with your junk? If you drape a wet towell over your hard on and like flex your shit up, over time this is spose to lead to ejaculation control. Meaning a dude could have multiple orgasms with enough control


----------



## EverythingISayIsPRETEND (Jul 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Mmkk so I read through all these posts... there is no effen way I would put a 9volt battery on my clit...No thank you.
> Secondly... Im sorry but that's hella weird to be hanging things from your cock to make it longer... why not just get good at pussy eating to compensate what you are lacking?
> Last, I concur with what milf says...put her on her tummy...finger while ur munchin the clit...my fav is if one of the partners knows where your g-spot is and can lick that and play with the clit at the same time.



your dumb, you cant lick a gspot retard. quit knockin ppls post when your a freaking moron


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 23, 2008)

EverythingISayIsPRETEND said:


> any body heard of using a wet towel to lift with your junk? If you drape a wet towell over your hard on and like flex your shit up, over time this is spose to lead to ejaculation control. Meaning a dude could have multiple orgasms with enough control



I used to hang a towel from my junk as a young lad.. not for any other reason.. other than I could. and I thought it was funny...

I can have as many orgasms as I want.... as long as I don; t let the white stuff fly....

I define orgasm as ... involuntary palpations .... 

The more orgasms I have.... the greater the ejaculation...



iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like somebody is into Tantra.


Garden Knowm said:


> I used to hang a towel from my junk as a young lad.. not for any other reason.. other than I could. and I thought it was funny...
> 
> I can have as many orgasms as I want.... as long as I don; t let the white stuff fly....
> 
> ...


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 24, 2008)

My clitoris hurts from reading this thread,so does my head some very strange knowledge in here for sure I thought parts of the kama sutra were odd but it has nothing on the stuff going on in here.


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I used to hang a towel from my junk as a young lad.. not for any other reason.. other than I could. and I thought it was funny...
> 
> I can have as many orgasms as I want.... as long as I don; t let the white stuff fly....
> 
> ...



Imagin myself standing there like an idiot with a towel over my dick..... now what ???? 


lol... crazy man.....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 24, 2008)

DWR said:


> Imagin myself standing there like an idiot with a towel over my dick..... now what ????
> 
> 
> lol... crazy man.....



well,

you could 

-comb your hair (actually more silly than hanging a towel on your wanker),
-brush your teeth,
-watch TV,
-make a sandwhich
-tell you mom to "stop staring"

There is a whole bunch of shit you can do with a towel hanging from your rod 

lol

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

i'd like to tape a paint brush to mine and do watercolors.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd like to tape a paint brush to mine and do watercolors.


please post your art work


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> please post your art work



if i found a skinny enough brush i could slide it right in there. taken the tape off could be painful.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if i found a skinny enough brush i could slide it right in there. taken the tape off could be painful.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd like to tape a paint brush to mine and do watercolors.


post art work!!!! lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> post art work!!!! lmao



you know, ........ i just might be on to something here.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you know, ........ i just might be on to something here.


That could almost be a form of torture

A buddy had to get tested for STD's and had a Qtip jamed up his hot dog

said he almost passed out


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

I heard when you got the clap in old days, they'd slam it in a window so the infection would shoot out.


mjetta said:


> That could almost be a form of torture
> 
> A buddy had to get tested for STD's and had a Qtip jamed up his hot dog
> 
> said he almost passed out


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

I think that's the most unhappy expression I've ever seen on a woman.


pandabear said:


> hmm well im lazy so i like to pull her to the edge of the bed while im standin on the floor at the edge of the bed and lift her legs up and pummel away,
> 
> i gotta try the towel method
> 
> ...


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I heard when you got the clap in old days, they'd slam it in a window so the infection would shoot out.


I hopoe your joking, like clapiing it out right lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I know you.


mastakoosh said:


> i want your guys opinion. my woman says my dick is fine but in school everyone made fun of it. is it that bad?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

no, I'm not joking....really have heard of such things..I heard they also had a rubber mallet they used to use.


mjetta said:


> I hopoe your joking, like clapiing it out right lol


----------



## mjetta (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> no, I'm not joking....really have heard of such things..I heard they also had a rubber mallet they used to use.


I guess that would take care of ANY sexually related problem lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes...it probably would, lol


mjetta said:


> I guess that would take care of ANY sexually related problem lol


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 24, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Hey i have a question for those of you who know a lil about clit stimulation. I just cant seem to find the spot, and stay with it. I mean one night i found it with this chick and i got her so close, she was convulsing and breathing hard as shit, that alone almost made me blow my load. But sice then theres only hints of stimulation. Like a convulse every 20 second or so. Im getting a little frustrated with not getting her all the way there. Is it just totall persistance? We always have a ton of foreplay so thats covered. Does she just neeed to be in a certain mood you think?


 
Sounds like you need some dong fu training buddy. lol


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> lmfao... this thread is just too funny...feel like I'm spyin' on the enemy...


This shit is hella funny! lol.


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... what's funnier is that I think theres almost more men posts in the "ladies only" forum than ladies.. all in there lookin for poon.. as if we wanted a ladies only forum to compare boob shots.. LOL
> 
> Damn I was going to give some tips in here too... Sounds like a few of you need some pointers.. lol


Let them have it girl! I am interested in a woman's perspective on the subject. I'm sure I'm not alone on this. lol.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think that's the most unhappy expression I've ever seen on a woman.


You would be unhappy too if you were banging Jean Luc Picard.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

MUahahaha!Now I must rep you.


Pookiedough said:


> You would be unhappy too if you were banging Jean Luc Picard.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> MUahahaha!Now I must rep you.


Rotfl make it so McFried.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd like to try out a few of these techniques...

McFried?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

you are... this is funny shit original...
kinda like the bear head photos.


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> No plants in veg...theyve only been flowering for a few days. Ive done hyrdo before and personally it took up so much of my time and was more of a pain in the ass then anything else. Soil works just fine.
> I agree what you say about women. Men are less drama. Everytime I let a chic close something always happens... my last so called best friend, grabbed my guys dick when we were leaving a club one night... fuckin skank. That was the end of our friendship right there. Even though he is no longer my bf, that showed me that she isnt worthy of my trust. Then she went and told all of my personal shit to our mutual friends. Got tons of those kind of stories under my belt, unfortunately.


Yes, this type of shit sucks, but it goes both ways for us men too. We gotta deal with weak and caddy guys just like women deal with insecure, caddy women. So, believe it or not, it's a two way streets sweets.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jul 24, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> Yes, this type of shit sucks, but it goes both ways for us men too. We gotta deal with weak and caddy guys just like women deal with insecure, caddy women. So, believe it or not, it's a two way streets sweets.


Really? I figured guys didn't care about other guys.What do you fellows get catty about? Im very curious now,I mean is it like "Bob has 2 buttons on his golf shirt undone,what a slut!"?


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Now we def. got to hang out some time.. LOL... we both hate drama, both grow, both love to smoke, and both love Ron Paul... Damn, too bad we didn't meet before you put those ladies into flowering.. you plan on starting nemore plants soon?
> 
> I agree, women are usually fuckin' skanks.. (god, a lot of people are prolly lookin' at my avatar and thinkin I am.. I'm not, as I stated before in this post- I'm committed to fucking one man at a time, lol) I have horror stories of my own.. basically why I ditched the whole "woman as a best friend" theory..


The avatar is actually quite tasteful. Not skanky at all.


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 24, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Really? I figured guys didn't care about other guys.What do you fellows get catty about? Im very curious now,I mean is it like "Bob has 2 buttons on his golf shirt undone,what a slut!"?


Naw, nothing like that my friend. I mean like where I live now, and shit all over the place for that matter. Dudes act like girls, all emotional, and dramatic, and gossipy, shit like that. Smile in ya face, hate behind ya back type shit. Ya know what I'm saying. I could care less bout what another man does, that's his business, but in my experience other men be real concerned with me and what I do and how I get down, ya dig. I have alot of female friends, so I always hear bout shit guys do and say, and all that. I live in a small ritzy town, where everybody gossip, and be in everybody else bizness, and all dat he say she say bs goin round. I don't care bout all that. Long as you straight when you in my face, and don't talk behind my back when I'm gone we all good, I can respect that, and we can get down. That's not always the case. I guess alot of people are just two faced and simple these days. Too concerned with the wrong shit, and not concerned enough about the right shit. Who knows, I'm rabbling and don't even know if I made my point. I'm toasted, damn super skunk, gets me every time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, ok knowm, but leave my butt alone please,I'd like to keep the hermetic seal intact.


Garden Knowm said:


> I'd like to try out a few of these techniques...
> 
> McFried?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, ok knowm, but leave my butt alone please,I'd like to keep the hermetic seal intact.


no problem.. not ass bandit myself...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> no problem.. not ass bandit myself...


muahahaha thats what they all say...
just u wait till you get a nice piece of ass...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

_*Well, alright, but will you respect me in the morning?And you have to sleep in the wet spot.*_


Garden Knowm said:


> no problem.. not ass bandit myself...


_*Should I send all requests for anal your way then?Cuz I'm So totally fine without it, lol.*_


AnitaNuggs said:


> muahahaha thats what they all say...
> just u wait till you get a nice piece of ass...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

haha i would be glad... jk


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

_*Oh no ya can't take it back now!It's official...for enquiries about oral, see Stoney. For Anal,see Nuggs. Questions are now open.*_


AnitaNuggs said:


> haha i would be glad... jk


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

hahahaha nooo! 
not cool. i'm not that open to anal. to the one i love maybe twice a year if he's lucky...
lmao
i think i give good head...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

If you like to give head, you probably do give good head. Those that hate it usually don't because they, well ,hate it.


AnitaNuggs said:


> hahahaha nooo!
> not cool. i'm not that open to anal. to the one i love maybe twice a year if he's lucky...
> lmao
> i think i give good head...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

muahaha sabotage oral


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha..."imma pull the head off so he never asks again!"


AnitaNuggs said:


> muahaha sabotage oral


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

I think we scared Knowm away...I better quit jacking his thread.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

hahahaha that would suuck!

then he'd be a pussy only man...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 24, 2008)

hope this enlightens some. when i was younger we called a girl like this the gooch because her vag supposedly would growl at you. lotta good technique on the vid.

YouTube - Assorted Queefs


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm, sexual discoveries, let me think.

Alright, I discovered that a lot of women can't come vaginally, but also need clitoral stimulation as well, but almost all women can come with clitoral stimulation alone.

I also discovered, (although, this may only apply to me) that female ejaculation isn't about the size of the toy, but more about stamina, and the power and angle of the thrust. 
Since I discovered F.E. no pleasure session feels complete until I've ejaculated at least once. It gives you that nice, completely relaxed feeling, like getting high. (Which is especially important to me now, since I have no weed.)

Those are the only discoveries I've made.  I contribute what I can.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Hmm, sexual discoveries, let me think.
> 
> Alright, I discovered that a lot of women can't come vaginally, but also need clitoral stimulation as well, but almost all women can come with clitoral stimulation alone.
> 
> ...


i think those are the discoveries that men need to find out quickly lmao


----------



## dub305 (Jul 25, 2008)

watch illumianit project part 1 on youtube


----------



## dub305 (Jul 25, 2008)

watch iilluminati project part 1 on youtube


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think we scared Knowm away...I better quit jacking his thread.



iloveyou

you can jerk, I mean jack whatever you want...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

You're very affectionate, arent you? Remind me of a kitty cat...


Garden Knowm said:


> iloveyou
> 
> you can jerk, I mean jack whatever you want...


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hope this enlightens some. when i was younger we called a girl like this the gooch because her vag supposedly would growl at you. lotta good technique on the vid.
> 
> YouTube - Assorted Queefs


Thats literally the nastiest thing of ever seen. farting is for butthholes only

im traumatized now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

It comes from air being pumped into the vagina.It isn't an actual fart.


mjetta said:


> Thats literally the nastiest thing of ever seen. farting is for butthholes only
> 
> im traumatized now


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It comes from air being pumped into the vagina.It isn't an actual fart.


i know, close enough though

but i read somewhere that air in the vagina can lead to blood clots that can spread to the brain and heart, so its supposed to be avoided at all costs

talk about bringing new meaning to deadly fart


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

I think that applies during pregnancy.Queefs can be caused by a loose fit between penis and vagina.


mjetta said:


> i know, close enough though
> 
> but i read somewhere that air in the vagina can lead to blood clots that can spread to the brain and heart, so its supposed to be avoided at all costs
> 
> talk about bringing new meaning to deadly fart


----------



## Elmo88 (Jul 25, 2008)

i once was with a girl who nvr had anal b4 - and same issue, air got trapped inside, and once i was done, 10sec later BERRRRRRRRRR lol - it was funny as hell (not so much for her lol) but then we laughed. Air, it goes places.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Wouldn't jerking off with a sock kinda hurt? Like give you brush burn on your dick? That doesn't sound pleasant...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Did you read the part about the battery on the clit?Or suck it till it's red?WTF!!


BreatheSmoke said:


> Wouldn't jerking off with a sock kinda hurt? Like give you brush burn on your dick? That doesn't sound pleasant...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did you read the part about the battery on the clit?Or suck it till it's red?WTF!!


Guys are just so incredibly clueless a lot of the time.... I'm still trying to figure out what the point of putting a battery on your clit would be. Is the acid supposed to leak out and cause a pleasurable burning rush? lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

If that ever happens, baking soda will neutralize the acid...and keep your box fresh while you smack the guy around.


BreatheSmoke said:


> Guys are just so incredibly clueless a lot of the time.... I'm still trying to figure out what the point of putting a battery on your clit would be. Is the acid supposed to leak out and cause a pleasurable burning rush? lol


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If that ever happens, baking soda will neutralize the acid...and keep your box fresh while you smack the guy around.



rofl... Thanks for the advice... I think I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Just cut out the middle man and smack him if he comes at you with a battery.


BreatheSmoke said:


> rofl... Thanks for the advice... I think I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 25, 2008)

Elmo88 said:


> i once was with a girl who nvr had anal b4 - .



great opening line for a cohens brother movie..

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Was that you knowm? In my rep?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Guys are just so incredibly clueless a lot of the time.... I'm still trying to figure out what the point of putting a battery on your clit would be. Is the acid supposed to leak out and cause a pleasurable burning rush? lol


that would NOT be a burning rush for me!
that would freakin hurt! let it eat ur pussy skin? 
ehhh i'm good...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> that would NOT be a burning rush for me!
> that would freakin hurt! let it eat ur pussy skin?
> ehhh i'm good...


Naww it wouldn't hurt if you're aroused enough... ahaha


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Naww it wouldn't hurt if you're aroused enough... ahaha


cant imagine what it would feel like the day after...



smoking resin by myself from a bong watching every1 sleep already lmfao...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Was that you knowm? In my rep?


maybe


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> maybe


why are you worried about it?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 25, 2008)

mjetta said:


> why are you worried about it?



worried about what?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

u put the worried face there

just seeing if your ok


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh somebody left rep and didnt sign.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

i always sign.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 25, 2008)

mjetta said:


> u put the worried face there
> 
> just seeing if your ok



i was just playing coy...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i always sign.


where do you sign?

i just leave a note ?

iloveyou


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

haha the rep. i always sign my rep


----------



## Elmo88 (Jul 28, 2008)

for all you that think some of these exercises are lies and fucking lame. Their not, alot of these are comparable to old-religious ones that help ppl have sex for hours without getting tired or without ejaculation (or WITh ejaculation, but not going soft) lol -


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 28, 2008)

make her get you to the point of ejaculation, then stop. Do this as many times as you can bear, night after night, month after month. Youll be able to pull all nighters, trust me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

Coy....uh huh.


Garden Knowm said:


> i was just playing coy...


----------



## mjetta (Jul 28, 2008)

did you guys hear in the news about that 72 year old guy that became a porn star?

ask him for some advice


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 28, 2008)

I've seen some old guy porn.His balls looked like drapes.


mjetta said:


> did you guys hear in the news about that 72 year old guy that became a porn star?
> 
> ask him for some advice


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 28, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> make her get you to the point of ejaculation, then stop. Do this as many times as you can bear, night after night, month after month. Youll be able to pull all nighters, trust me.


tell us more... especially about TRUSTING you


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 28, 2008)

i guess you have to be really comfortable with each other, and understand if she gets pregnant whats going to happen, and most of all *birthcontrol*


Garden Knowm said:


> tell us more... especially about TRUSTING you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

I've used this technique on guys before.You can tell when a guy is ready to pop...his balls will draw closer to his body, the penis becomes firmer, and the vein on the underside pulsates.Stop all stimulation of the penis immediately,and just keep him aroused.Then when he's calmed, do it again.When you finally let him cum, it makes the orgasm so much more intense.I have wrung girly screams from guys.


bleezyg420 said:


> make her get you to the point of ejaculation, then stop. Do this as many times as you can bear, night after night, month after month. Youll be able to pull all nighters, trust me.


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've used this technique on guys before.You can tell when a guy is ready to pop...his balls will draw closer to his body, the penis becomes firmer, and the vein on the underside pulsates.Stop all stimulation of the penis immediately,and just keep him aroused.Then when he's calmed, do it again.When you finally let him cum, it makes the orgasm so much more intense.*I have wrung girly screams from guys*.


Damn I've never known a guy to moan or "girly scream" as you call it lol. reps for you!

edit:I gotta spread rep around first...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

I gotta spread more rep too!


Charfizcool said:


> Damn I've never known a guy to moan or "girly scream" as you call it lol. reps for you!
> 
> edit:I gotta spread rep around first...


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've used this technique on guys before.You can tell when a guy is ready to pop...his balls will draw closer to his body, the penis becomes firmer, and the vein on the underside pulsates.Stop all stimulation of the penis immediately,and just keep him aroused.Then when he's calmed, do it again.When you finally let him cum, it makes the orgasm so much more intense.I have wrung girly screams from guys.


a former coworker was kicking it to this girl. she sensed him ready to pop so she grabbed his nuts (which were drawing closer to his body) and yanked them down into the normal "hanging low" position. that stopped him from finishing. i guess it works on everybody but i'd be scared of my nuts getting hurt like that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

You don't have to yank, just gently draw them away from the body.I've used this technique as well.EDit: I will say it hasn't worked EVERY time...once had the old man past the point of return and tried it, but he popped off anyway.


makinthemagic said:


> a former coworker was kicking it to this girl. she sensed him ready to pop so she grabbed his nuts (which were drawing closer to his body) and yanked them down into the normal "hanging low" position. that stopped him from finishing. i guess it works on everybody but i'd be scared of my nuts getting hurt like that.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 31, 2008)

kegels have helped me to be able to shot from a girls vagina and reach her face...

surprisingly no woman has complained about that to me....

yeah those kegels are a good thing, they work you all around , all you do is squeeze the pvc muscle , do ilike a couple hundred times a day. and your good to go.

after a while your stamina and hardness goes through the roof, its amazing stuff.


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jul 31, 2008)

never create a seal over her vagina. I have been told first hand that it is bad for her, never create a vacume on her and blow or suck.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

loveformetal1 said:


> never create a seal over her vagina. I have been told first hand that it is bad for her, never create a vacume on her and blow or suck.



ya, bloodclots right?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 31, 2008)

mjetta said:


> ya, bloodclots right?


dam... crazyy..

BITE IT THEN! haha jk


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

sometimes when i get done its so intense that i curl up and start giggling like a little girl. I can't help it, i just giggle like crazy and shake a little. Its like a giggle seizure


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Especially if she keeps after the head.....I laugh when I bust an ovary.Like Renfield.


mjetta said:


> sometimes when i get done its so intense that i curl up and start giggling like a little girl. I can't help it, i just giggle like crazy and shake a little. Its like a giggle seizure


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 31, 2008)

Teeth hurt


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I've only known one guy that liked a little teeth.Always ask first.


FlipDV said:


> Teeth hurt


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Stoney..

i don't like teeth.. just thought i'd tell you 


iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Then I won't use them on you.MUAHAHAHA!


Garden Knowm said:


> Hey Stoney..
> 
> i don't like teeth.. just thought i'd tell you
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

And another thing about teeth folks...if for some reason, you are missing your teeth, it is NOT sexy to pop your dentures out to show the person, thinking they may get more interested in having oral sex with you.This has happened to me.I was grossed out.Thank you.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Then I won't use them on you.MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> And another thing about teeth folks...if for some reason, you are missing your teeth, it is NOT sexy to pop your dentures out to show the person, thinking they may get more interested in having oral sex with you.This has happened to me.I was grossed out.Thank you.



some guy popped his teeth as part of his courtship routine?

wow... and I thought I had NO game... lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

YES!I always attract old creepy guys for some reason...he had the hots for me had been joking back and forth, I like to kid, no big deal...then, in a desperate last attempt, he says,"Look what I could do to you>>>:And pops his teeth out.Yeah....you could GROSS ME OUT, MAN!!!


Garden Knowm said:


> some guy popped his teeth as part of his courtship routine?
> 
> wow... and I thought I had NO game... lol


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> YES!I always attract old creepy guys for some reason...he had the hots for me had been joking back and forth, I like to kid, no big deal...then, in a desperate last attempt, he says,"Look what I could do to you>>>:And pops his teeth out.Yeah....you could GROSS ME OUT, MAN!!!


Wow, I actually LOL'ed. That's some funny stuff. XD Poor you!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

My sex life should be a fuckin' comedy...no kidding.


EarthlyPassions said:


> Wow, I actually LOL'ed. That's some funny stuff. XD Poor you!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> My sex life should be a fuckin' comedy...no kidding.


post video please


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 5, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Wouldn't jerking off with a sock kinda hurt? Like give you brush burn on your dick? That doesn't sound pleasant...


 
I agree with BreatheSmoke, I can't imagine how that would work. I have never tried it but still can't imagine that would feel good. But who knows.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> post video please


Another sexual discovery...girls...just swallow already.Then it's gone.Otherwise, you're gonna have to hold it in your mouth as you run to the bathroom.And if you're good enough, you can shoot it all right down your throat and never taste it at all.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

stoney mcfried said:


> Another sexual discovery...girls...just swallow already.then it's gone.otherwise, you're gonna have to hold it in your mouth as you run to the bathroom.and if you're good enough, you can shoot it all right down your throat and never taste it at all.




my kinda girl... Where you been all my life ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 5, 2008)

YouTube - Billy Squier - My Kinda Lover


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Another sexual discovery...girls...just swallow already.Then it's gone.Otherwise, you're gonna have to hold it in your mouth as you run to the bathroom.And if you're good enough, you can shoot it all right down your throat and never taste it at all.


it's rare that i read a post and then feel something move south of my belly button... 





and yet, makes me want to at the same time...



life is so rich...so full.... so orgasmic


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 5, 2008)

tried to rep you stoney.... bt I got a warning from the computer saying I need to get off your jock and rep other people..


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Another sexual discovery...girls...just swallow already.Then it's gone.Otherwise, you're gonna have to hold it in your mouth as you run to the bathroom.And if you're good enough, you can shoot it all right down your throat and never taste it at all.


thats what i'm talking about...


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 6, 2008)

When I was really high one time.. I mean really..really high, I hot a hotdog bun, and poured water on it and used it to get off, I think I got bored half way threw and played on Call of Duty though xD


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Aug 6, 2008)

FlipDV said:


> When I was really high one time.. I mean really..really high, I hot a hotdog bun, and poured water on it and used it to get off, I think I got bored half way threw and played on Call of Duty though xD


wow..... now thats a masturbation story...


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 6, 2008)

oh yeah, it sure was <.<
Btw, the sentace 'I hot a hotdog bun' was suppose to be 'I got a hotdog bun'


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

_*Your legs?*_


Garden Knowm said:


> it's rare that i read a post and then feel something move south of my belly button...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*I'll rep you instead, howsa bout it?*_


Garden Knowm said:


> tried to rep you stoney.... bt I got a warning from the computer saying I need to get off your jock and rep other people..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*Your legs?*_



no...

good guess though...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhhh the elusive Knowm and his restless legs make an appearance....


Garden Knowm said:


> no...
> 
> good guess though...


----------



## Dabu (Aug 7, 2008)

Stoney, what is your avatar pic? it makes me think of a cookie monster nightmare on acid...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 7, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> after a while your stamina and hardness goes through the roof, its amazing stuff.


I dont think I have a problem with any of those... Do I baby?


ha


AnitaNuggs said:


> wow..... now thats a masturbation story...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Dabu said:


> Stoney, what is your avatar pic? it makes me think of a cookie monster nightmare on acid...


me too... fucking crazy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, it's me in the pic,then I used the gimp to fiddle arround with the effects, and it came out like that.I thought it looked appropriately tie dyed for this site.


Dabu said:


> Stoney, what is your avatar pic? it makes me think of a cookie monster nightmare on acid...





bleezyg420 said:


> me too... fucking crazy


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, it's me in the pic,then I used the gimp to fiddle arround with the effects, and it came out like that.I thought it looked appropriately tie dyed for this site.


please send original to me...

thanks

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 8, 2008)

_*Aw, you don't wanna see that.My avatar is much more interesting.Besides, I don't use photobucket,so all you'd get is a dinky thumbnail.Isn't mystery much more fun?*_


Garden Knowm said:


> please send original to me...
> 
> thanks
> 
> iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 10, 2008)

mystery is nice....


----------



## MediMary (Jun 20, 2009)

haha .. this was one funny read.. cheers garden


----------



## MediMary (Jun 20, 2009)

and an old thread too.. lol didnt realize


----------

